# RealDeals getting ready!!!



## realdeal (Mar 10, 2002)

Alright, lets start off with my stats as of Feb 24/02.
18yrs old, 5'9in, 215lbs.

Measurements Sept 25/01 Compared to Feb 24/02 (5 months)
                                           Sept 25/01                  Feb 24/02
Chest expanded around:        45in    to                           48 1/2in
Thighs:                                    24in    to                           27in
Arms:                                      15 1/2in  to                       16 3/4in
Calves:                                    15in        to                       16 1/2in
Neck:                                       15in        to                       16 3/4in
Forearms:                                12in        to                       12 3/4in

My routine in the gym would change every 3 weeks or so, so i could see what exercises and routines react good to my type of body. That was my off season, i start my diet and training for my competition on April 1st, for July 20th 4 months of HELL!! I eat 6-7 meals a day in pre-contest mode with 5 days of low carbs (50g) and hit it high for 2 days of about 300g carbs. My protien intake is around 280g. 

Last year i competed at 165lbs in the Teen Division.  This year i will be around 175-180lbs. I am natural and my competition is Muscle Mania Canada 2002 in Toronto.

My pre-contest routine will be as follows:
1hr Cardio every morning at 5am on an empty stomach.
Day 1: Chest, Hamstrings, Calves
Day 2: Back, Rear delts, Traps, Abs
Day 3: Rest (pose at home)
Day 4: Quads, Triceps, Calves
Day 5: Front/Side Delts, Biceps, Abs
Day6/7: Rest (pose at home)

I have my own posing room in my basement with mirrors so i can see my body at every angle.  I take pictures every two weeks starting 12 weeks out, so i will post them and you guys can see my progress. Thats all for now.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2002)

Very cool...your stats are awesome...this will be fun to watch, especially since I plan on being there to watch you win!


----------



## realdeal (Mar 11, 2002)

are you not planning on competing W8?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2002)

Haven't decided yet...gotta see how these first few comps go...most likely yes though


----------



## realdeal (Mar 20, 2002)

*Meal Routine*

When getting ready for my competition this is what times i will be eating at:

Monday-Friday:
5:30am- Cardio 1hr
7:00am- Meal 1 (25g carbs)
10:00am- Meal 2
12:00pm- Meal 3
2:30pm- Meal 4 
5:00pm- Meal 5
6:00pm- Train with weights
7:30pm- Meal 6 (Protein Shake)(25g carbs????)
8:30pm- Meal 7 (25g carbs????)

Saturday/Sunday I carb load around 300g.  Protein stays around 270g-300g everyday.

QUESTION- Should i take in my last 25g of carbs with my protein shake after my workout OR with my last meal?????

i was thinking with my shake


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2002)

Carbs after your w/o....not before bed. What are you using for carb sources? And how many grams fat are you getting w/ each meal?


----------



## realdeal (Mar 20, 2002)

i use yams,oatmeal and rice. I dont know how many grams of fat i get with each meal until i actually eat the meal because then i can calculate them.  why do u ask?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2002)

Up the carbs to 30 grams per sitting.  You need to be taking additional fats...do you mean to say you're not adding any flax or anything?


----------



## realdeal (Mar 20, 2002)

i am taking flaxeed oil.  But i want to keep my carbs to 50g for 5 days to see how my body responds to it. If i start going down too fast them i will up them.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 28, 2002)

*some inspiration*

well last weekend I had a chance to meet my Favorite bodybuilder in the world, the guy who i inspire to look like and be like, Jay Cutler.  He was in downtown Toronto for autograph signings last saturday.  It was at a GNC in the Eatons Centre.  I dont think they did a great job at promoting him coming so there was'nt a line up as usual.  That made the experience even better, because i talked to him for like 30 minutes about Diets, training, competition, and overall life in California.  He said for the Arnold he stuck to a diet consisting of just Seafood, egg whites and Protein shakes for 16 weeks.  If anyone gets the chance to see him I highly suggest you go, because he is a very very nice guy who does give a lot back to the fans.

Heres 1 pic out of 3 of me and him.

And im on my loading phase of Creatine so im holding a lot of water right now.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 30, 2002)

*I can feel it*

Every bodybuilder knows, when it comes down to looking at the calendar to begin contest preparation, thereâ??????s a feeling that tingles inside the body at the thought of preparing for the FINAL POSEDOWN! We usually start out smooth and over weight, a bit sluggish and unmotivated but when the ball gets rolling and the cardio kicks in with the diet, we begin to feel it coming in the air tonight! 

First, the incredible pumping sensation after a great work out, to get the blood rushing through our veins. Then the fire we feel, as the amount of blood engorges the muscles. Next the pain begins to set in, as we reach failure from the weight resistance and lactic acid build up. We love it, we live for it! 

Thinking of what might be, as the fat and pounds come off through endless workouts and battles with training partners in the gym. Hoping for the right combination of dieting and training to complete the physique the judges will praise down the road. We countdown to the minute of our next meal, our next workout and next protein shake to ensure we donâ??????t miss a beat in our preparation for the show. The mere idea of defeat is a joke, as we kick ass on everybody to achieve the maximum our bodies will allow us. It is in the air we breathe every hour of every day, consuming our lives for the possibilities are endless if we hit our peak and become a world champion! Can you feel it?

 The rock hard abs and striated glutes lurking just beneath the surface of a little water retention. The onion thin skin covering my body has me looking like an anatomy chart! I want scream at times for the contest to hurry up and get here! I am shredded and have to wait two more weeks for the show! I get chills at the thought of standing in the line-up waiting to hear my name in the first call out, that would be the ultimate after 14 weeks of dieting! I hate chicken, cant stand egg whites and deplore fish! I am so hungry for some ice cream and cake I want to tear some shit down! Can you FEEL It! 

The closer the show, the more the adrenaline rushes through my body forcing me to my limits. I feel like I am on autopilot at times, as I perform my ritual of Eat, Sleep and Train. However, each day that slowly passes bring the contest closer to my reality. 

I live for it, I dream of it. 

When my posing music is being played on the radio, I feel like stopping whatever it is I am doing and bust out with some poses! When I see the color of posing trunks I am going to wear in the show I have to tell whom ever I am with, â?????Look that is the color suit I am going to pose in at my show!â??? 

I am totally possessed with the show. 

It consumes me. I talk about the show; I hear about the show, everything I do relates to The SHOW!

When I say, â?????I can feel it in the Air Tonightâ??? it is because I can. 

I can feel the music in the background during my routine; I can smell the oil the guys apply to their bodies before hitting the stage. I hear the head judge calling the numbers of the athletes to the center stage. I CAN FEEL IT! 

The pump up room, the last minute coloring, the line-up of the athletes, the quick glances of my competitors sizing me up, the rush to get on stage! 

I CAN FEEL IT! The question is, can you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2002)

Hell yeah, I can feel it  Very inspirational! 

That is way cool meeting cutler, he's huge!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2002)

What's your bodyfat % currently at?

for an 18 y/o you are hyoooooooge!

How long you been training for?


----------



## realdeal (Mar 31, 2002)

I dont count/worry about my bodyfat% when im getting ready for a show.  I just go by how i look in the mirror, because the numbers can hurt me when im getting closer to the show. 

Lets put it this way, i have a friend who has a bodyfat % of 7% and he has a tight six pack, meanwhile one of my other buddies has his at 6% and you can barely see the six pack.  Therefore everyone is different and when you get ready for a show the numbers are going to be going up and down all the time.  Like this one day I dropped 6 pounds in one day, and the next nothing. so i just go by how i look in the mirror.

Oh and I've been training in a gym since i was 14, and seriously training for 2 years.  When i was just starting out i did'nt know what i was doing so i would just copy other guys what there doing.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2002)

I've never been tested w/ calipers..I go by the mirror too!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2002)

Dude, i just wanted to get a realisation of your size.

btw, 6% and no abs? Something's wrong there.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> I have my own posing room in my basement with mirrors so i can see my body at every angle.  I take pictures every two weeks starting 12 weeks out, so i will post them and you guys can see my progress. Thats all for now.



Can we some see some pics?


----------



## realdeal (Mar 31, 2002)

> btw, 6% and no abs? Something's wrong there.




He has abs there just not as visibal as my other buddies.

And i will start posting my weekly pics 12 weeks out.  As of April 1st it will be 16weeks out.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 31, 2002)

*Will you be there?*

When all is said and done, the contest dieting is over, the final verdict is in and the isolation of contest training has passed, will you still be there for me? 

A question many of us bodybuilders have to ask at times of our partners when the show is over. Why is it that bodybuilding can be so much fun yet so self-absorbing to the point where family and friends have very little role in our pursuit of physical fitness? Is it that this is not really a â?????Team Sport?â???  Can it be that the sport is so selfish by nature that we block others who care about us from the developmental aspects of the game? I believe that is two~ fold. We want the support from loved ones but we donâ??????t want their support to become a distraction. 

All to often, the support of a loved one, a family member or friend can be just one of many distractions the bodybuilders have to deal with while dieting and training. From family gatherings to special days with your girlfriend, it all just seems to get in the way when we focus on the contest and the preparation for the show. As the competition draws near, we athletes sometimes withdraw from the real world and the important things in life simply to ensure that we are physically and mentally prepared to win or lose, no matter what are up against come show time. The support system can become a distraction, to the point where we are fighting with each other over the type of food in the house while on a strict diet. Simple fights erupt over television commercials; quality time spent with one another, being too self absorbed, as well as distancing ourselves from normal functions to enable us not to miss workouts or meals. These are just a few of bodybuildingâ??????s pitfalls that can fracture relationships with family and friends who donâ??????t get the big picture in our total dedication to the show.

I have seen relationships tossed aside for the slightest of disagreements, I have been apart of ending relationships because the timing wasnâ??????t right due to the show date. Families have been at war with the rebel bodybuilder who fails to include them in all that is involved in the sport. Friends disappear from the scene because their phone stops ringing, as we prepared for 12 weeks for a show and didnâ??????t include them.

The question is, when we chose a sport like bodybuilding and we fully explain all the things we are going to be up against, will you stand by me at the end of the day? We ask that of our families, friends, girlfriends, husbands and wives. The answer is not always what we expect, as the pressure of the sport changes some athletes and not always for the better. People around us change as well,  when they become insecure with our new found look, in terms of being physically fit. Some supporters become jealous of the success we may achieve. We even have families that degrade what we do because they donâ??????t understand what we are trying to do, therefore we become â?????Freaksâ??? of sorts to them and get alienated by their ignorance. The sport as a whole is engulfed with Ego, Machismo, Insecurity, Vanity and Jealousy. Letâ??????s analyze these adjectives of the game:

Ego: The idea that because we are bigger than others are, we are Superior than everyone else to the point where we consider ourselves above everyone, All knowing, self-confidant.

Machismo: The ultimate male testosterone filled bodybuilder who relies heavily on his â?????Malenessâ??? to get over on girls, men and anyone who crosses their path.

Insecurity: The sense that, if we donâ??????t succeed to the level of expectation of others, we begin to doubt our abilities to compete at all. The idea that we may lose control of something or someone due to the competitive state of physical fitness.

Vanity: The slight obsession with ourselves to the point where we focus more on how we look in the eyeâ??????s of others and forget that we are doing this to please ourselves. The mirror replaces our best critics.

Jealousy: The process in which the view towards others who maybe more successful or better than ourselves gets blurred with negativism at their success. Jealousy comes in many forms but most often in bodybuilding when someone hates on someone else because of the shortcomings of their own failure to succeed equally on the same playing field.

These are just a few items we deal with when we chose bodybuilding. If you do not include or inform your family and loved ones, why would they stand by us? 

It is at the beginning of our transformation that we deal with the possibilities of isolation and deprivation, so that we gain the confidence of our support system and know that they will stand by us when all is said and done.

The moral of the story is;

 Sharing gets you more than you can possibly ask for and of course if that is not possible, no one gets hurt when you choose to pursue your goals on your own with only yourself to answer to. Donâ??????t expect everyone to like your newfound passion and embrace it with the same enthusiasm we do.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 1, 2002)

*1st day of HELL!!!!*

Today is my 1st day of my training and diet for my show.  I will be dieting for 16 weeks.  Here's what happened today:

6:30am- 1hr cardio (walking incline)
Vitamins & Minerals
8am- 12whites
          2 yolks
          1/2 cup oatmeal

11am- 9oz Sole fish
           asparagus

2pm- 8oz chicken breast
         asparagus

5:30pm- 8 oz Sole Fish
              salsa
              Flaxseed oil
              Glutamine

6pm-7:15pm Trained- Chest, Triceps, Hams, Calves

7:30pm- 3 scoops ProM3
               1c Juice  (didnt have any bananas)
               Creatine/Glutamine
               Flaxseed oil

8:45pm- 9oz Ex. Lean Ground Beef
               asparagus

Vitamins & Minerals

Total: 339g protein
            70g carbs
            70g fat
          2266 calories

Water: 2 gallons  (i had to get up on the hour to go to the         washroom)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2002)

The excessive peeing only gets worse RD 

Where did you get that last article?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2002)

RD...I think you need more fat! 3 yolks meal 1, Meals 2 & 3 need fat. If you go too strict at 16 weeks, you'll have no where to go when you're body adjusts in a few weeks.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 2, 2002)

what do you recommend w8?

and i got that article off of Shawn Rays website.  He has a lot of inspirational articles.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> RD...I think you need more fat! 3 yolks meal 1, Meals 2 & 3 need fat. If you go too strict at 16 weeks, you'll have no where to go when you're body adjusts in a few weeks.



Damn, that's quotable!


FC


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> 
> Damn, that's quotable!
> ...



Well, yeah...I kinda got it from this Dr. dude, I'd find the references and stuff, but it's really a Pain in the ass!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 2, 2002)

so what can i add??????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2002)

Must be that Dr. Pain guy  you speak so highly about?

So to quote w8, I go "lol" a bunch?


FC


----------



## realdeal (Apr 2, 2002)

*day 2*

5:50am- Cardio

7am:
12whites
2 yolks
1/2c oatmeal
Flaxseed oil, vits&mins, Calcium, Zinc, Potassium

10am:
8oz Pollock fish
fresh green peppers

1pm: 
8oz Steak
mushrooms diced up and mixed w/ mustard put on steak

4pm:
4oz steak
4oz chicken breast
mushroom mix
Flaxseed oil

6pm-7pm Trained: Back, rear delts, traps

7:15pm- 
3 scoops ProM3
banana
Glutamine, creatine, flaxseed oil, vits & mins

8:15pm:
4oz Pollock Fish
6oz Chicken breast
mushroom mix

Water: 4 litres

Total:
323g protein
67g carbs
55g fat
2055 cal


----------



## realdeal (Apr 2, 2002)

I have the gel caps of Flaxseed oil, how many should i take? they contain 1000mg.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2002)

RD, I'll get to this soon, but I want you to design something closer to 12-15 calories per pound, for the fist 3-4 weeks, if this is way above normal, raise it gradually! You're going to lose too much LBM the way, you are starting, to hardcore! Eventually you can tweak to what you posted above, with a little more fat!

BTW, 14 caps  = 1 TBLS

Here is a sample:

The purpose of this diet is to harden up your physique by reducing bodyfat while maintaining and adding lean muscle tissue. 

Meal #1 
1 whole eggs + 5 egg whites
5 oz. 93% lean beef 
1/2 cup oatmeal before cooking 
1 TBS Flax Oil

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Protein powder, 4-6 frozen strawbeeries, 4 TBS whipping cream (2 oz.), and 12-oz water
or
4 oz chicken breast and 4 oz beef, 1 apple

Meal #3
8 oz. chicken (before cooking)
6 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1.5 cup vegetables (broccoli, etc.) or salad with 2 TBS. Low Cal Dressing

Meal #4
2 Scoops protein powder
4-6 strawberries (frozen) 
4 TBS whipping cream
12 oz water
or
4 oz chicken breast and 4 oz beef, 1 apple

Meal #5 
8 - 10 oz. 93% lean beef, chicken, turkey, fish and once or twice weekly sirloin steak 
2 cups vegetables
1 TBS Flax Oil

Meal #6 
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites, 5 oz. 93% lean beef , 1 cup vegetables
Or: 4-oz chicken breast and 4 oz beef, 1 apple

Or: 2 Scoops protein powder, 4 TBS whipping cream, 12 oz water

Supplement Programs (optional)
Multi Vitamin w/ 1st meal 
4 Liver w/ every meal, 4 ??? Aminos per meal, 
25 BCAA during training 10 minutes prior to training ala Charles Poliquin, 2 tsp. (10 g) L- Glutamine before and after training, 2 Antioxidants after training

The above liver supps count as 2 grams of protein each, the aminos as one!

More later!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn FC...I was gonna post that for him


----------



## realdeal (Apr 2, 2002)

Thats a lot of new stuff i am not aware of such as BCAA's, liver supp's, Amino's, Antioxidants (what can i take for them). Mostly the supplements.  

Also is it better for me to get the liqiud form of Flaxseed oil? because i feel like i am going to be running out often if i am going to be taking 28 caps a day. bottle comes with 80caps.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 2, 2002)

Start with just getting some oil, I will explain the other supps (see the word "Optional") in coming days! Good likelyhood you will not be using BCAA's!

w8 knows the hows and whys of the program, and were you will be tweaking to from here! You have to excuse me, I'm working on a tiny ass problem tonight!

w8, please tell RD what we talked about with BF please!



FC


----------



## realdeal (Apr 3, 2002)

Today i picked up a treadmill for 200$. Its a fold up, and its in perfect condition. I got it off of a friend.  Now i dont have to drive to the gym every morning.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> 
> w8, please tell RD what we talked about with BF please!
> 
> FC




We both should get tested w/ calipers. Going by the mirror is not an accurate measurement of progress. We need to keep track of measurements in order to retain as much LBM as possible. If we start losing LBM we can adjust the diet to stop LBM loss while continuing fat loss. If we don't track, we won't know till it's too late!  

Very cool deal RD!

Get tested!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 3, 2002)

*Hows this???*

6am- 45min cardio

7:30am
8 whites
3 yolks
1/2 c oatmeal
slice lean ham (roasted)
3000mg flaxseed oil, vits and mins, cal, zinc

10:30am
4oz chicken breast
4oz ex lean beef
apple

1:30pm
8oz chicken breast
6oz yam
asparagus
2000mg flaxseed oil

4:30pm
2 scoops ProM3
1/2c strawberries
water
creatine/glutamine

7:30pm
8oz beef
asparagus
1000mg flaxseed oil

10pm
4oz ham roasted
2 yolks
5 whites

TOTAL: 
309g protein
115g carbs
96g fat
2560 calories

I didnt train with weights today because its a day off.
How did i do W8/Fatcell???????


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2002)

Much better RD!

FC & I think you need a bit more fat in certain meals. You really need to get the flax seed oil ASAP. Use Safflower oil in your shake until you can get some...but....ASAP!!! 

Meal 2 needs at least a tsp of flax (5 g fat). This will give you ~15 grams fat for the meal.

Meal 4 needs 1 tbsp flax seed oil. (15 g fat). 

This will bring your total fat up to 115g, which is perfect right now!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 4, 2002)

*Day4*

7am- 1hour Cardio Walking on treadmill squizing glutes (400cals)

8:30am
3 yolks
10 whites
1/2c oatmeal
3000mg flaxseed oil, vits&mins, calcium, zinc, potassium, vit c

10:30am
10oz Salmon
1/4c oatmeal
beans
3000mg flaxseed oil

2:30pm
8oz chik breast
1/4c oatmeal
beans

5:30pm
7oz ex lean beef
cup coffee

6pm-7pm Trained- Calves, Quads 

7:15pm
2 scoops ProM3
banana
3000mg flaxseed oil, Glutamine/Creatine

9pm
4oz Salmon
2 eggs

Total-

319g Protein
95g Carbs
109g Fat (i dont count flaxseed oil)
2637 calories

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Question?- Should i count the flaxseed oil when im counting what i consume each meal? If so how much is 1000mg?
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2002)

Reply coming!  

9 calories per gram, count it!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2002)

From FC:



> RD, we can't comment on the quality of some of your nutrients until we know your BF readings and how your body reacts to this transition! We want to preserve LBM (lLean Body Mass) and determine your degree of IR (insulin resistance) if any!
> 
> FC



RD...You definitely need to be counting your flax! Count everything that goes in your mouth!

Your cardio....We both think you're doing too much cardio at this point. Remember, you have 16 weeks, if you jump in and do everything all at once, you're going to lose LBM for one thing, and for another, you'll have no where to go at 6, 4 or 2 weeks out. At an hr a day already, what are you going to do then...two hrs?

However, we're kinda in disagreement on how much cardio  FC says 2x a week @ 20 minutes, probably HIIT. I kinda think 30 minutes 3x a week....or one HIIT @ 20 min & 2 @ 30min moderate walking, like you're doing.

But, what it really comes down to is your BF....are you getting the hint that you need to get tested yet?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 4, 2002)

I dont like the idea of HIIT cardio because when i run i get really bad shine splints.  

Hows doing 30min @ 4x a week,  walking at a good pace speed of (3.0m)?

Also should i do my cardio sessions on Training days or non training days? or does it matter?  

Training days- Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri.

and i am trying to find out my bf% asap.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2002)

Who said running?  I left w8 a cardio schedule for review!

Like we say, too much, too soon, where will you go?

At many smaller shows, if you ask around, the consensus would be to do as little cardio, as late as possible!

Pros are different, Nattys lose LBM very quickly, cardio depletes precious glycogen better saved for lifting, and LBM, plus some circulating FFAs, but by the time you get to the "fat stores", your toast!

Want to increase your caloric output, lift more intensely!

(an exception would be if you are over 12-14%  BF right now, then we sacrifice LBM to reduce BF)


FC


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 5, 2002)

RD

Here's a good schedule for cardio from FC. The plan is to increase it bit by bit each week.

Now: 2x
Next week: then 2 + 1 HIIT 
Week 3: then 2 + 2 

then you increase the length by 5 minutes etc!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 5, 2002)

Eventually you may end up at 2 a days, which suck, just ask w8!

Or, if things are going smoothly, we put the cardio trick back in the back and just tweak the nutrition!  That way, when we pull cardio back out of the bag of tricks and tools, it's FRESH!

OK?


FC


----------



## realdeal (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds good but i have some concerns.  I just purchased a treadmill so i dont have to drive to the gym in the mornings.  So how can i do HIIT training on it?

And i just emailed my brother who is a personal trainer and i hope he can take my BF% soon.  My guess and its not very accurate since i've never taken my % before, i think im just above 14% maybe 15, 16%. I dont know. I will try to get it done this weekend.

And i didnt do cardio this morning and i feel bad.Since i already did it 4x's this week.

Also should i do my cardio sessions on Training days or non training days? or does it matter? 

Training days- Mon, Tues, Thurs and Fri.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 5, 2002)

*Here's what I think*

Ok, this is the training/Diet i want to try for my upcoming comp.  

Training: same as i listed in my very first thread.

Cardio: READ VERY CAREFULLY/SLOWLY: Not to do any cardio UNTIL i stop seeing changes on my body from low carb diet. Then i will incorporate some cardio in the mornings, 3x's a week for 30min.  Keep doing that UNTIL i dont get tighter anymore then I will add more, slowly and gradually, to build up to no more than  45mins 5-6x's a week.  That will be the last change for cardio.  And the type of exercise will be walking on my treadmill at a pace of 3.0miles/hr.  Remember If i cant get tighter from changing my Diet first then i will put my cardio in gear.

Diet: 6-7meals.  3-5 days of low carbs around 80g. 1 day of high carbs around 280g.  Protein stays around 300-330g. And fat is around 80-110g.  Calories first 3-4weeks 2500-3200. then i will only change my diet if i see i am not progressing just by lowering my total calories.

BodyFat%:  This is my personal opinion on the subject so dont get mad at me if i feel this way.  I do not want to take my BF because i dont want to be worried about the number game.  If i get to 4%bf and you think that is great, and it turns out i can still get lower, then i become content with staying there.  Also when im getting judged the judges dont ask me how big my chest and arms are, or what my bodyfat% is, it is just seen through their eyes. So i go by the mirror, pictures and a couple of guys who see me on a weekly basis to see what has changed.

Please give me feedback of what you think, and tell me the truth.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 5, 2002)

*day 5*

9am- 
9oz Salmon
1/2c oatmeal
vits mins, calc

11am
8whites
3 yolks
apple
3000mg flax

230pm
8oz lean beef
beans/asparagus

430pm
8oz chickn breast
beans/asparagus
2000mg flax

530-6:45pm Trained frnt/side delts, biceps and abs

7pm
2 scoops ProM3
banana
creatine/glutamine/2000mg flax

745pm
4oz Salmon

10pm
4oz chicken breast
2 eggs
broccolli
2000mg flax

TOTAL:
341g Protein
93g Carbs
123g Fat
2843 cals


----------



## realdeal (Apr 7, 2002)

*day6*

930am
4oz chicken breast
3 eggs
4 whites
1/2c oatmeal
2g Flax oil, vits/mins, cal, pot, zinc

12:30pm
6oz salmon
apple 
broccolli

3pm
6oz lean beef
1/4c oatmeal
brocolli

5pm
2oz salmon
2oz chicken breast

630pm
8oz steak

9pm
3oz steak
6oz beef
creatine/glutamine

Total:
322g protein  (61%)
73g carbs       (14%)
132g fat         (25%)
2768 calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 7, 2002)

Today i picked up some Flaxseed oil in liquid form, also another tub of whey protein because i feel like im eating everything in the house.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 8, 2002)

*Day 7 End of Week 1*

8:30am
6 whites
3 eggs
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins, cal, zinc, pota

11:30am
2 cans tuna
1 tbsp Mayo
2 rice cakes
tomatoe

230pm
2 scoops whey
creatine/glutamine

5:45pm
8oz chicken breast
mushrooms
1 tbsp flax

7pm
2 scoops whey

9pm
6oz beef
1 egg

Total:
304 g Protein (66%)
57g carbs (12%)
100g Fat (22%)
2344 calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 8, 2002)

*week 2, day 8*

Ok Gorpro calculated that i should lose about 1 pound every 3 days.  Today was higher in carbs.  i weighed 215lbs in the morning which means i am right on track.

8am- 30mins cardio

830am- 
3oz beef
2 eggs
4 whites
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins, cal, zn, pot

11:15am
2 scoops whey protein
1/2c oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

2:15pm
6oz beef
8oz yam

5:30pm
1 1/2 cans of tuna
1 tbsp mayo
3 rice cakes
Glutamine

550pm-730pm trained Chest, Triceps, HAms, Calves 

745pm
2 scoops ProM3
2 bananas
creatine/glutamine

845pm
6oz chicken breast
salad

Total:
284g protein 50%
203g Carbs   35%
85g fat          15%
2713 calories


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2002)

Rice cakes have got to be one of the worst things on a cut!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 9, 2002)

why? there low in fat and easy to count as carbs. what do they do to your body?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2002)

RD, dude. I've left you alone on purpose for a while! (see w8's statement in another RD post) w8 is correct, a rice cake is super high GI, and reacts in your body like sugar!  Some rice processed products have GIs going up into the 130s, more potent than sugar in the blood stream!  (btw, GI is not a definitive answer for a BB)

Second point, and I don't want to interfere which GoPro's coaching!  YOU DO NOY HAVE TO LOSE ANY WEIGHT!  (ask w8, and Prince)  After you deplete a little extra glycogen storage, your weight will stabilize (you will notice fluctations the days you carb and the days after when you throw off the extra water, a gram glycogen has to be stored with 3.7 grams of water).  Ask yourself if 2.33 pounds of loss a week (over 1% of BW) is more  BF or LBM?

FC


----------



## realdeal (Apr 9, 2002)

For the bf testing, they said i was 15% give or take a few. I'll tell you from my experience last year, i lost 36lbs in all (i started at 196lbs).  This time around i started 217lbs and just a bit better in condition wise. Now i am 214lbs as of this morning.  

The only reason why i have a problem following your plan is because it is NEW to me.  I have been doing all this reading in the library on nutrition, i read Chris Aceto's book "Championship Bodybuilding" in which he says for Endomorphes such as myself i should do low carbs for 3-5 days then jack them up for 1 day.  He says he doesnt recommend  cardio because you should be losing bf off of the diet and low carbs and so on...

I need a percentage here for Protein to carbs to fats which i should be consuming. i feel like im doing something wrong and im not changing.

Any help or guidance from you would be greatly appreciated.
RD


----------



## realdeal (Apr 9, 2002)

*week 2, day 9*

ok, how does this day look FC/W8?????????

9am
3 eggs
6 whites
1 oz beef
1/4c oatmeal
vits/mins, cal, zinc, pot, vit c

12pm
8oz top sirloin steak
1/4c oatmeal

2pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

530pm
6oz top sirloin steak
broccolli
glutamine

6pm-730pm Trained-Back,rear delts, traps and abs

745pm
2 scoops ProM3
1 banana
1 Tbsp Flax
creatine/glutamine

915pm
2 eggs
4 whites
5oz beef

Total:
323g Protein
70g Carbs
128g Fat
2724 Calories

is that a good total or should i add/subtract from somewhere?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 9, 2002)

*HIIT Training*



> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> Sounds good but i have some concerns.  I just purchased a treadmill so i dont have to drive to the gym in the mornings.  So how can i do HIIT training on it?
> 
> And i just emailed my brother who is a personal trainer and i hope he can take my BF% soon.  My guess and its not very accurate since i've never taken my % before, i think im just above 14% maybe 15, 16%. I dont know. I will try to get it done this weekend.
> ...



BTW, what is HIIT training exactly?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2002)

HIIT...High Intensity Interval Training

Basically ya give 'er for a specified time period, then rest. Work:Rest intervals can be 1:1....one minute on, one minute rest, 30 secs on, 30 secs rest, etc...which is very intense; or 1:2 or 1:3 etc.

On a tread, you can increase the speed (run) or grade for work intervals, then lower the grade or walk for recovery.

Running stairs, sprinting hills....can be done continuously for a specified time period then rest or you can run up (work) and walk down (recover). 

Can also be done w/ skipping, stepper machine, elliptical, rounds on the heavy bag, kickboxing and just about any other type of cardio!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> For the bf testing, they said i was 15% give or take a few. I'll tell you from my experience last year, i lost 36lbs in all (i started at 196lbs).  This time around i started 217lbs and just a bit better in condition wise. Now i am 214lbs as of this morning.
> 
> The only reason why i have a problem following your plan is because it is NEW to me.  I have been doing all this reading in the library on nutrition, i read Chris Aceto's book "Championship Bodybuilding" in which he says for Endomorphes such as myself i should do low carbs for 3-5 days then jack them up for 1 day.  He says he doesnt recommend  cardio because you should be losing bf off of the diet and low carbs and so on...
> ...



Ok, here is the scoop!

Let's assume last year you started at 15% plus or minus, and lost 36 pounds. The pictures I've seen of you are at 5% plus or minus, so you lost 10% of your BW as BF or 19.6 pounds, and you lost 16.4 POUNDS OF LBM! ( that is totally unacceptable)

To answer one your questions: Yes today's meal plan looked good, ask you coach if you can drop the banana in a week and switch it to a small apple? Eventually one of the oatmeal servings becomes a grapefruit, change or tweaking is essential to continued fat loss.

However, I am not going to interfere with someone elses coaching, I'm use to people listening to me, and ending up on stage in top condition (ask w8, she is,  and has seen testimonials)  One comment going forward, don't allow your BF to go over 10-12% during the off season, it's too long a trip from 15% (I personally don't let mine go over 8%, haven't for years)

FC


----------



## realdeal (Apr 9, 2002)

The only coaching i am getting is bit's and pieces here and there, just on my training.  So i am listening and taking your advice 100%.  So should i just keep on  doing the same diet for the first 3-4 weeks like you said?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 9, 2002)

You are my Coach!! and so i trust you with what goes into my body and how i turn out in the end.  Should i put an apple in place of the banana?  Do i do that meal plan everyday? or do i add more carbs in one day? i was wondering


----------



## realdeal (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> RD
> 
> Here's a good schedule for cardio from FC. The plan is to increase it bit by bit each week.
> ...




Noware these cardio sessions done in HIIT form or are they moderate walks?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2002)

Check your PM in a few minutes!

FC


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> 
> 
> 
> Now are these cardio sessions done in HIIT form or are they moderate walks?



No traditional, OR HIIT, here is a really good explanation!


http://www.bodybuildingworld.com/vol6_3/cardio.htm


Print it, live it!

FC


----------



## realdeal (Apr 10, 2002)

Alright, now i tried the HIIT type training this morning on my treadmill, and like i said when i run for over 10 minutes combined i start having problems in my shines and sides of feet.  I did the HIIT for 30sec on and 30sec off, for 12minutes.  after that i couldnt do anymore so i just walked up until i hit 20minutes.

Now last year i did the HIIT training a couple times at the gym in the morning on a Cross Trainer and it was great. I had no pain and was sweating mad.  Now if i had seen that article which you just posted, last year would have been a different story.

Now that being said, i just switched gym's last week.  The gym that im at right now is closing because they went into part ownership of a new gym which I was supposed to be at right now. But since they are not finished construction, they said i can workout here until they open (BTW, they were supposed to open as early as Feb.1st). So that kind of screwed me up. Now the gym that im at now, is more of a HARDCORE gym and older gym, so they dont have any Cross Trainers and they have only one treadmill.  That is why i got a treadmill for my house.  

What should i do? They said that the other gym is going to be opening the first weeks of May.  but you never know right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2002)

Do you own a bike and have a spare $50 bucks?

If so, go down to a second hand/used sporting goods store if you have one and get a wind trainer, or magnetic trainer (not rollers unless your very experienced).  You place your bike it at home, crank  MTV or whatever, buy a fan, and your good to go!


FC


----------



## realdeal (Apr 10, 2002)

Yes i have a stationary and normal bike.  What the hell is a wind trainer, or a magnetic trainer?  is it for stationary bikes?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 10, 2002)

*week 2 day 10*

20minutes cardio- tried HIIT training, could only do it for 10minutes then you know what happened (i posted it up in a earlier thread)

845am
1 egg
5 whites
5 oz beef
1/2c oatmeal
1 tbsp flax
vits/mins, zc, cal, pot

1145am
6oz chicken breast
3 oz beef
apple

230pm
8oz salmon
4oz yam
asparagus

515pm
2 scoops whey
1/2c strawberries

8pm
4 oz salmon
4oz chicken breast
veggies
1 Tbsp flax

930pm
2 scoops whey

TOTAL:
342g Protein
96g Carbs
117g Fat
2805 Calories


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2002)

Things are looking very good here RealDeal....


----------



## realdeal (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks NG, i try to keep simplicity, with the help of W8 and Dr. Pain (a.k.a. Fat Cell) i hope to be in my best condition this year!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm sure you will be! I can't believe you're only 18.. which I am too by the way!  Anyways, good luck with everything!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks, when it comes down to my competition i will be 19yrs old.  Then after my show, i will go to the clubs and PARTY!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll be 19 too this year.. 
I bet you miss that partying now while cutting.. Not room for any drinks if you want to win that comp.. But I'm sure you're not even thinking about it.. far to dedicated..


----------



## realdeal (Apr 11, 2002)

Thats right.  Last time, i went out a lot during my cutting phase, but this time is strict!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 11, 2002)

*week 2 day 11*

730am - 20minutes HIIT on stationary bike

9am- 
1 egg, 5 whites
5oz beef
1/2c oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

1130am-
4oz beef
4oz chicken breast
apple

245pm-
8oz salmon
6oz yam
vegetables

530pm-
2 scoops whey
glutamine

6-7pm Trained- Quads, calves

715pm-
2 scoops ProM3
apple
creatine/glutamine

830pm-
2 eggs
4 whites
1 oz beef
3 oz salmon

Total=
335g Protein 58%
125g Carbs   22%
119g Fat       21%
2911 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 12, 2002)

*week 2 day 12*

214lbs this morning

9am
3 eggs
5 whites
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins, pot, cal

1145am
1 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
4 oz chicken breast

215pm
2oz chicken breast
5oz beef
beans

515pm
2 scoops
1 tbsp flax
glutamine

615pm-730pm Trained= Delts, Biceps, Abs

745pm
2 scoops ProM3
Apple
creatine/glutamine

830pm
can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo
4oz beef
beans

Total=
294g Protein  (65%)
65g Carbs      (14%)
94g Fat          (21%)

2282 calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2002)

Looking good!  Your oatmeal is 27 and the apple 22-30 (size), you may want to redefine the caloric value of the beans?

Calories may be too little were it not for a carb day (meal) coming, so this should average out for the week!

RD, w8 and I are working on it for you!  It would be a big help to get a nine site, and show your pics 2 weeks early!  We need you at 14% or lower, 14 weeks out! 

Use this:

http://weightrainer.virtualave.net/bodycalc.html

or this:

http://maelstrom.seos.uvic.ca/people/zahariev/misc/bf_methods.html

(see Parrillo nine site)

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 13, 2002)

I will get the calculations for you guys on Sunday. As for the pics, do you want them at 14 weeks out? if so it can be done sometime early next week. i will take pics on Monday then develop them asap.

What is good to put in place of the beans?  Broccolli? asparagus?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes a fiberous less starchy veggie, salad greens too!

Need minimally, relaxed front, relaxed back (you of course know this means NOT relaxed), front and rear double bi, ab and thigh, you may keep these private if you want! Lat spreads are optional.

The reasoning for pics now is so we can check  the accurracy of the skinfolds to what we actually see!

Next test and pics at 10 weeks, hopefully at under 10%

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 13, 2002)

no problem, i will pm them to you when i get them.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 13, 2002)

*week 2 day 13*

730am- 25minutes HIIT cardio on stationary bike.

830am
3 eggs
5 whites
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins,cal,pot,vitC

1145am
4oz chickn breast
4 oz beef
apple

215pm
8oz ch. breast
asparagus

415pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp Flax
creatine/glutamine

615pm
7oz beef
asparagus

9pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp Flax

Total:

319g Protein   62%
73g Carbs       14%
126g Fat         24% 
2702 Calories

No training with weights today.  I am switching up my weight training routine starting Monday.

Mon- 
AM- Cardio (HIIT on Bike=25minutes)
PM- Chest, Abs

Tue-
AM- Cardio (moderate walk on Treadmill=25minutes)
PM- Quads, Calves

Wed- OFF

Thurs- 
AM- Cardio (moderate walk=25minutes)
PM- Back, Hams, Abs

Fri-
PM- Delts, Traps, Calves

Sat-
Am- Cardio (HIIT on Bike=25minutes)
PM- Bi's, Tri's, Forearms

Sun- OFF


----------



## realdeal (Apr 15, 2002)

*week 2 day 14*

9am
3 eggs/ 5 whites
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins, pot, ech, cal

11am
2 scoops whey

130pm
8oz ch. breast

445pm
8oz sirloin steak
asparagus

630pm
8oz ch. breast

8pm
4oz ch. breast
4oz steak

Total-
301g protein   71%
57g carbs        14%
63g fat            15%
1999 calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 15, 2002)

*week 3 day 15*

213lbs this morning

7am-Cardio HIIT on Bike (30minutes)

830am
3 eggs
9 whites
1/2c oatmeal
1 tbsp flax
vits/mins

1130am
8oz ch breast
broccolli

230pm
8oz sirloin steak
broccolli

530pm
2 scoops whey
glutamine

6-7pm Trained= Chest, Abs

7pm
2 scoops ProM3
1 apple
1 tbsp flax
glutamine/creatine

830pm
3oz steak
3 eggs
3 whites

Total=
304g Protein
60g Carbs
103g fat
2383 calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2002)

RD, I am certainly impressed by how you have mastered the nutrition side of things so quickly!
Your weight is stabilized and hopefully you are shedding BF and possibly gaining some LBM!  Another week or two and you will be ready for a tweak.  Keep posting your BW and condition, this is very useful!



My concern as I have expressed to you privately is over the skinfoolds, we will need to see your pics to corroborate
the readings!

If your BF does not reduce rapidly with diet and mild cardio, we will be unable to keep out promise of you retaining size in the amount of time we have!  More drastic measures will have to be undertaken which may possibly compromise size and thickness.

So, let's keep going foward and see what we can do.

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds good boss, my diet is going great so far and i havent had ANY temptations for cheating.  My workouts are also intense and i sweat alot.  I get around 8 hours of sleep a day.

i am looking forward to the hell you guys are planning for me in the coming weeks.

RD


----------



## realdeal (Apr 16, 2002)

*week 3 day 16*

7am - moderate walking on treadmill (30min)

815am
3 eggs
7 whites
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins

1130am
8oz ch. breast
onions

230pm
8oz ch. breast
1 tbsp flax

530pm
2 1/4 scoops whey

6pm-7pm= Trained=Quads and calves (great sweat, it was 28 degree celsius here in Canada, i loved it)

715pm
2 scoops ProM3
apple
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

830pm
8oz ex. lean beef

930pm
2 eggs
2 whites

Total=
313g Protein
61g Carbs
109g Fat
2477 calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 17, 2002)

*week 3 day 17*

212lbs this morning


Today i had off on training.  My quads are killing today because i had an amazing workout yesterday.

830am
5oz ch breast
2 eggs
4 whites
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins

1115am
8oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

230pm
6oz beef
broccolli

530pm
2 scoops ProM3
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

8pm
5oz ch breast
3oz beef
broccolli

930pm
2 scoops whey
4 whites

Total=
308g protein
71g carbs
83g fat
2263 calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 18, 2002)

I almost passed out at the gym today.  It has been Very humid and Hot these past few days here in Toronto. About 28 degrees celsius, which is in the 80's i think for you americans.  I love this kind of weather.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 18, 2002)

RD, will you please keep track of training too? eg exercises, weights used, reps achieved etc... Basically the whole sch-bang.

Thanks man.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 18, 2002)

i will try to do that TCD, but i probably wont remember every weight that i used for every set. but i will try.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> RD, will you please keep track of training too? eg exercises, weights used, reps achieved etc... Basically the whole sch-bang.
> 
> Thanks man.



Good idea Chicken...RD, take a notebook to the gym w/ you and write it down during RI's!

(I like that, I'm gonna call ya Chicken from now on  )


----------



## realdeal (Apr 18, 2002)

*week 3 day 18*

8am-
7 whites
3 eggs
1/2c oatmeal
1 tbsp flax
vits/mins

11am
6oz sirloin steak
6oz yam

2pm
3 1/2oz steak
4oz yam
2 eggs

445pm
2 scoops whey
1 white
glutamine

530pm-630pm Trained Hams, Back, abs

Hams- 
seated curls 4 sets dont remember weight 12 reps each
stiff legged deads- 3 sets, 10-12 reps, 135, 185, 205
one leg standing curls- 3 sets, 12 reps, 60

Back-
chins-warm up 2 sets, 10 reps
reverse grip pulldowns- 3 sets, 10-12reps, 165
bent over bb rows- 3 sets, 10-12 reps, 135, 225, 225
cable rows- 2 sets, 12 reps, 150, 160
bodybuilding deadlifts- 3 sets, 10-12 reps, 225, 225, 235

abs-
twists- do them until i feel ive worked my obliques
incline crunches- 3 sets, 20 reps
hanging leg raises- 2 sets, 15-20 reps

645pm
2 scoops ProM3
1 apple
creatine/glutamine

8pm
2 cans tuna
2 tbsp mayo

Total=
284g protein
136g carbs (i felt like boosting my carbs up today because i was feeling depleted)
90g fat
2490 calories


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2002)

RD, you don't use a training log?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 19, 2002)

I dont use a training log when i am dieting. Off season i do.  I just keep a diet log right now.  I really dont like carrying too much stuff when i am working out.  I have a bottle of water, towel, belt and i wear a cd player, and straps. So i cant really carry anymore stuff.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 19, 2002)

*week 3 day 19*

212lbs this morning

830am
2 eggs
5 whites
4oz beef
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins

1130am
8oz salmon fish

230pm
8oz salmon fish

530pm
2 scoops whey
glutamine

Trained Delts, Traps, Calves

Calves- 
seated raises-3 sets, 12-15reps, 110,110,165
standing raises- 3 sets, 12-15reps, 300, 310, 330

Delts-
clean and jerks- 3 sets, 10-12reps, 95, 115, 135
standing db laterals-(drop sets) 3 sets, 10-12reps, 40's then dropped to 30's for another 10 reps
cable laterals- 3 sets, 12 reps, 30, 30, 40
seated bentover laterals- 3 sets, 12-15 reps, 35, 35, 35

Traps-
BB shrugs- 3 sets, 12 reps, 135, 225, 225
hammer strength shrugs- 3 sets, 10-12 reps, 180, 270, 270

cool down-
wide bb uprights- 2 sets, 12-15 reps, 60, 60

7pm
2 scoops ProM3
1 apple
1 tbsp Flax
creatine/glutamine

830pm
can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo

Total=
304g Protein
68g Carbs
107g Fat

2451 Calories


----------



## Robboe (Apr 20, 2002)

You use quite high volume eh?


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 20, 2002)

Real Deal I just turned 19 last month and i wanted to tell you that your progress is very inspirational. I've been reading over your diaries for the last hour and it motivates me to get back in the swing of bodybuilding...considering i bought i first weight set at 12 and always fooled around with it. But anyways keep up the diarie and good luck~


----------



## realdeal (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks Driller, i will keep up the diary and good luck to you getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You use quite high volume eh?



do mean reps or sets?  i do it until i feel i have worked the muscle i guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2002)

It's all good RD, we're almost ready with a big post for you!

You nutritional program is spot on, even adding more carbs the other day!  Weight is stabilized, are you seeing more cuts?

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 20, 2002)

yes my cuts are coming mostly in my quads, calves and back.

my waist is going down everyday.  I am as focused as i've ever been. I do poses everyday, thinking of new ones to impress everyone with.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 20, 2002)

*week 3 day 20*

7am- Cardio- HIIT on bike for 30minutes

815am
5 whites
2 eggs
4oz beef
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins

1115am
8oz salmon fish

215pm
2 scoops whey
glutamine

430pm
6oz sirloin steak
4oz yam

630pm
8oz chicken breast

830pm
3oz steak
5oz ch. breast
1 tbsp flax
broccolli

9pm
Posed

Total=
323g protein
62g carbs
103g fat
2467 calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 21, 2002)

*week 3 day 21*

212lbs this morning!!

830am
1 egg
4 whites
2oz salmon
2oz beef
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins

1130am
8oz chicken breast

230pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
glutamine/creatine

445pm
4oz beef
4oz steak
1/2c oatmeal

645pm
8oz ch. breast
broccolli

9pm
5 whites
3 eggs

Total=
303g Protein
66g Carbs
94g Fat
2322 calories

Day off on training.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 22, 2002)

*week 4 day 22*

730am-Cardio HIIT 35 minutes

845am
7 whites
3 eggs
1oz beef
1/2c oatmeal
vits/mins

(after finishing first meal i read my PM and started my new diet plan from W8 and DP)

1130am
3 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

230pm
8oz ch. breast
green string beans

530pm
8oz ex. lean beef
broccolli

615pm-730pm-Trained-Chest, Biceps, Triceps (just to put blood in them), Abs

Chest
Incline db press- 2 warmups, 3 sets, 8-12reps, 65, 75, 80
Incline Hammer strength- 3 sets, 8-10reps, 90, 140, 180
flat db flyes- 3 sets, 10-12reps, 45, 40, 40
cable cross overs- 3 sets, 12reps, 50, 60, 60

Biceps
BB curls- warmup 1set, 3 sets, 8-12 reps, 95, 105, 105
one arm db preacher curls- 3 sets, 10reps, 30, 35, 35
21's w cambered bar- 2 sets, 21reps, 50, 50

Triceps (just to get blood in them)
rope pushdowns- 3 sets, 12reps, 80, 80, 80
cambered bar pushdowns- 3 sets, 12-15reps, 100, 100, 130

Abs
decline crunches- 3 sets, 20-25reps
seated knee ups- 2 sets, 2reps
hanging leg raises- 2 sets, 15 reps

745pm
2 scoops whey
creatine/glutamine

845pm
3oz yam
3oz banana
1 tbsp butter
green string beans
1.5c oatmeal

Total-
296g Protein
167g Carbs
103g Fat
2779 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2002)

Saw your thanks on your new thread, Your Welcome, w8 did an outstanding job putting it all together!  

So how did those carbs feel?  Tomorrow you should get a little more pumped and the cuts shoud be more prominent!

DP


----------



## Drill Sgt. Desire (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice Journal...


----------



## realdeal (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Saw your thanks on your new thread, Your Welcome, w8 did an outstanding job putting it all together!
> 
> So how did those carbs feel?  Tomorrow you should get a little more pumped and the cuts shoud be more prominent!
> ...




Carbs felt weird because im used to not eating so much at one time. Only time will tell.

I did about 15 minutes of posing yesterday, and today i will do some more.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 23, 2002)

Dude, you must be fit as fuck to manage 35 minutes of HIIT!!

How are you actually doing it?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 23, 2002)

I guess i have good cardio endurance, but dont get me wrong i struggle on the last 8-10minutes of it.  At the end when im on a low level and just cooling down i feel like i am on the highest level because my legs are just so full of blood.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 23, 2002)

*week 4/day 23*

715am
Cardio 35minutes moderate walk

815am
5 whites 
1 egg
5oz chicken breast
1/2 grapefriut
vits/mins

1115am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

230pm
7oz chicken breast
asparagus

530pm
6oz chicken breast
3 whites
Asparagus
glutamine

6pm-715pm Trained-Legs/calves

Calves
Standing raises- 3sets, 20-25reps, 300, 345, 375
incline machine raises- 3sets, 15reps, 120, 120, 120

Hams
lying ham curls- 3sets, 12-15reps, 80, 110, 120
stiff legged deads- 3sets, 10-12reps, 135, 185, 205
single leg standing curls- 2sets, 12reps, 60, 70

Quads
leg press- 3sets, 12reps, 270, 450, 540
hack squats- 3sets, 12reps, 180, 230, 270
sissy squats- 2sets, 12reps, own bw
one legged leg extensions- 2sets, 15reps, 90, 120

730pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
glutamine/creatine

815pm
8oz salmon fish
Asparagus

Totals-
289g Protein
34g Carbs
72g Fat
1940 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2002)

Your 2:30 meal didn't have any oil or fat RD, that would have brought your cals up, but don't forget, it's a cyclical diet, cals will be up and down depending on the day. You counted the grapefruit in your carbs? What are you using to log?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 23, 2002)

yes i counted the grapefruit, and i am using a notebook to log my daily meals.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 23, 2002)

Please inculde BW?

If you analyze the program, it's really beautiful.....

Big Food Day w/carb-up
High frequency lower portion day
Bigger portion lower frequency days

You will be so hungry by Sunday night, I want to hear you from here!

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 24, 2002)

Bodyweight as of this morning was 211lbs.

I was wondering if i should be doing my cardio sessions on any specific days?

Right now-
HIIT cardio- Monday & Saturday
Moderate walking- Tuesday & Thursday

this week i am doing 35 minutes.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 24, 2002)

Is the cardio causing your leg strength to reduce at all yet?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 24, 2002)

no strength in my legs has gone down yet.  I try not to put my leg days around the cardio days, at least not the HIIT days.

plus i usually get around 8-9hrs of sleep a day, so that rests them up good.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 24, 2002)

*week 4/day 24*

like i said before 211lbs this morning

845am
6oz ex lean beef
2oz chicken breast
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

1145am
2scoops whey
3 whites
1 tbsp flax

245pm
8oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax
broccolli

545pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

845pm
7 whites
2 eggs
6oz chicken breast

Total=
297g Protein
44g Carbs
101g Fat
2273 calories

Cant wait for tomorrow's last meal, mmmmm full of carbs!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: week 4/day 24*



> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> 
> Cant wait for tomorrow's last meal, mmmmm full of carbs!!



lmao! I know how you feel, I'm carbing up tonight, and I'm starving, counting down to it...one hr to go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2002)

He's going to hate DPW8 on Sunday night!


Can you say "beyond" hungry? 

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 25, 2002)

*week 4/day 25*

7am-Cardio Moderate walk 35 minutes

830am
8oz ex lean beef
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefriut
vits/mins

1130am
3 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

230pm
8oz turkey breast
salad

530pm
8oz turkey breast
beans

6-715pm Trained- Back, Triceps, abs

Back
bentover bb rows-2warmups, 2sets, 10-12reps, 135, 135, 225, 275
pulldowns-3sets, 8-12reps, 150, 160, 160
hammerstrength rows-3sets, 10reps, 140, 160, 160
closegrip pulldowns-2sets, 10reps, 130, 130
hypers-2sets, 12reps

Triceps
straight bar pushdowns- 3sets, 8-12reps, 100, 150, 175
skullcrushers-2sets, 10reps, 50, 70
db overhead ext.-3sets, 8-12reps, 75, 80, 90
rope pushdowns-3sets, 12reps, 80, 90, 90

abs
incline crunches-2sets, 25reps
hanging leg raises-2sets, 15reps
twists-2sets, 30reps

730pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

830pm
5oz turkey breast

10pm
1.5c oatmeal
6oz banana
beans
1/2 tbsp butter
(ran out of yams)

Total=
392g protein
161g carbs
113g fat
3229 calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2002)

BW?  Also, Beans=Green beans?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2002)

Okay...7:30 - 8:30 is not good....I'd say next time if you're not hungry, just skip that 8:30 meal and make the carb up the 6th meal (instead of the 7th) ...DP?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...7:30 - 8:30 is not good....I'd say next time if you're not hungry, just skip that 8:30 meal and make the carb up the 6th meal (instead of the 7th) ...DP?



I let it go for two reasons, 1) Thursday is a "Big Food Day" and 2) it was post training, however, W8 is right better spacing would promote fat loss!

I use a general rule when timing gets bunched, at least 2-2.5 hours between solid food (2.5-3 is better), and 1.5-2 hours after a shake!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2002)

RD's concern was that he wasn't hungry. I'll forward the pm 

RD...were you full? Able to eat everything?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> RD's concern was that he wasn't hungry. I'll forward the pm
> 
> RD...were you full? Able to eat everything?



Got it!

RD, you will be so hungry by Sunday night, trust me!

Starting eariler would solve the logistics of eating!

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 26, 2002)

I think it would be hard to eat meal 5 any earlier than 730 because that is when i get back from the gym.

I was able to eat everything, and can probably add the rest of it (yam) and finish it.

What do you think would be the right times to eat?
I get home from the gym around 730pm, then after that when would be good times to fit the other two meals in?

Mondays arent hard at all because i just have 6 meals, its on thursday that i had the problems.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 26, 2002)

Just eat six meals on Thursday, it will be OK!


Any new cuts, definition?

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 26, 2002)

ok i will do six

not really any new cuts coming in, its harder for me to notice because i pose everyday. Tomorrow my brother is coming and he will take some more pics of me, i will ask him if he has seen any difference since two weeks ago.  

I weighed 212lbs this morning.

oh and another thing,  one of my buddies from highschool and who i hang out with will be doing the same show as me.  He is one year older than me and has been training just as long as me.  He is fairly lean but muscular.  He weighs 180lbs right now at 5'9in he will probably be 170+up at the show.  This is his first comp. I talked to him today at the gym and from what i expect he will be ripped to shred's BUT i know i am wider and more muscular than him. He also knows how to pose good so i think he will be a top contender for 1st, but if i can come in as ripped as possible i will kill him.  I have to hold onto as much as my mass while getting ripped. And i am TOTALLY focused on what is coming.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2002)

RD check your pm's in a sec!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 26, 2002)

*week 4/day 26*

212lbs this morning

830am
3oz turkey breast
2oz ex. lean beef
5 whites
1 egg
1/2 grapefriut
vits/mins

1130am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

230pm
6oz chicken breast
beans

530pm
5oz ch breast
4 whites
1 tbsp flax

6-7pm Trained-Delts, Traps and calves

Calves
seated raises- 3sets, 12-20reps, 110, 110, 170
machine(leg press) calve raises-3sets, 20-25reps, 250, 270, 300

Delts
BB press-1 warmup, 3sets, 6-12reps, 95, 115, 135, 155
side db laterals-4sets, 12reps, 35, 40, 40, 40
machine rear delts- 3sets, 12-15reps, 140, 150, 160
frnt db raises- 2sets, 10reps, 30, 35

Traps
reverse smith machine shrugs-3sets, 12reps, 135, 225, 225
uprights- 2 sets, 12reps, 60, 60

7pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
glutamine/creatine

930pm
8oz ex. lean beef

Totals=
300g Protein
34g Carbs
108g Fat
2308 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Apr 27, 2002)

*week 4/day 27*

730am-Cardio HIIT on Bike-35 minutes

830am
8oz ex.lean Beef
4 whites
1 egg
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

1130am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
3 whites

230pm
8oz chicken breast
broccolli

530pm
2 scoops whey
3 whites
1.5 flax

830pm
9oz chicken breast
broccolli
1 tbsp flax

Total-
292g Protein
44g Carbs
105g Fat
2289 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2002)

Hungry Yet? You will be! 

BW?

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 27, 2002)

not that hungry, but it was my dad's b day today and everyone was eating carbs. AAAHHHHHHH

BW-211lbs


----------



## realdeal (Apr 28, 2002)

*week 4/day 28*

BW as of this morning- 211lbs

9am
8oz chicken breast
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

12pm
2 scoops whey
1.5 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

3pm
3oz ch breast
2 scoops whey
1.5 tbsp flax

6pm
10oz ch breast
broccolli
1 tbsp flax

9pm
8oz ch breast
3 whites
1 tbsp flax
tomatoe

Total=
283g Protein
44g Carbs
95g Fat
2163 Calories


DP- i dont have a craving for carbs all that much if at all.  Is this good or bad? i would suppose its good, right?..... eventhough people were eating chips, mexican dipping sauce, cake, and some of my mom's polish food.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2002)

Got your PM!  Your doing great!

You should be really hungry before bed!

How much water are you doing?

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 28, 2002)

4 litres a day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 28, 2002)

I would like you to shoot for 5-6. Consider an iron free multimineral with diner.

DP


----------



## realdeal (Apr 29, 2002)

*week 5/day 29*

weight as of this morning= 211lbs

730am- Cardio 40minutes- HIIT on bike

830am
8oz chicken breast
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefruit

1130am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

230pm
8oz sirloin steak
salad

530pm
6oz steak
4oz ch breast
salad

6-7pm Trained Chest, Biceps, Abs

Chest
Incline bb press- just warmed up, 2 sets, 8-15reps, 135, 185
flat db press- 1 set, 10reps, 65
incline db press- 2 sets, 8-10reps, 75, 80
hammer strngth inc press- 3 sets, 4-12reps, 180, 230, 180
cable crossovers-3sets, 12-15reps, 60, 60, 60

Biceps
bb curls- 3sets, 10reps, 95, 95, 95
hammerstrength preachers (one arm)- 3sets, 10reps, 45lbs
cambered bar 21's- 2sets, 21reps, 50lbs
reverse curls- 2sets, 12reps, 45lbs

abs
hanging leg raises- 3 sets, 15reps
incline crunches- 2sets, 12reps

715pm
2 scoops whey
creatine/glutamine

10pm
1.5c oatmeal
10oz yam
6oz banana
1 tbsp butter
lettuce

Totals-
309g Protein    50%
212g Carbs      35%
93g Fat            15%

2921 Calories

6 litres Water


----------



## realdeal (Apr 30, 2002)

*week 5/day 29 Tue.*

211lbs

7am- Cardio 40minutes moderate walk (350cal)


830am
5 whites
5 oz chicken breast
1 egg
1/2 grapefruit
vits/mins

1130am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

230pm
6oz ch. breast
1 tbsp flax
salad

530pm
5oz ch. breast
3 whites
carrots

6-7pm Trained- Calves, Legs

Calves
seated raises- 3sets, 12-20reps, 110, 165, 165
stnding raises- 3sets, 15-18reps, 300, 325, 325

Hams
lying leg curls- 3sets, 12-15reps, 80, 100, 140
stiff legs- 3sets, 10-12reps, 135, 225, 225
st. single leg curls- 2sets, 12reps, 60, 60

Quads
Hack squats- 3sets, 10-12reps, 180, 230, 270
single leg press- 3sets, 12-15reps, 180, 230, 270
sissy squats- 1set, 12reps
leg ext.-2sets, 12-15reps, 240, 240

715pm
2 scoops whey
creatine/glutamine

915pm
6oz ex. lean beef
1c mushrooms

Totals=
268g Protein
52g Carbs
77g Fat

1973 calories

5 litres Water


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Nice avatar RD...must be leg week


----------



## realdeal (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nice avatar RD...must be leg week




yeah, i knew i had a pic of my legs from last year, i just had to dig them up.


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

I think glutes are next


----------



## realdeal (May 1, 2002)

*week 5/day 30*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think glutes are next



i dont have any pics of my ass, i guess i will have to wait until i get closer to the show. 


Morning weight 209.5lbs-210lbs kept going in between.

830am
6oz ex. lean beef
2oz chicken breast
3 whites/ 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

1130am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
1 white

230pm
8oz ch breast
salad
2 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp sunflower oil

530pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
glutamine

830pm
3oz ch breast
8oz cod fish
salad

Totals=
285g Protein   68%
44g Carbs       10%
92g Fat           22%

2144 Calories

6 Litres water

I got the "Battle for the Olympia 2001" tape today.  I have almost all the top pro's video's and this one is amazing.  It gives me an extra boost in my workouts And right now i need it.


----------



## realdeal (May 2, 2002)

*week 5- Thursday*

weighed 209lbs this morning, seem's like my weight is going down everyday day for the past 3 days.211-210-209.

730am- Cardio moderate walking 40minutes

830am
8oz ex. lean beef
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

1130am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax

230pm
8oz chicken breast
2 tbsp cider vinegar
salad

515pm
6oz ch breast
3oz cod fish
4oz ex. lean beef

530pm-630pm Trained Back, Triceps, Abs

Back
t bar rows- 3sets, 10-12reps, 50, 100, 125
pulldowns- 3sets, 10-12reps, 130, 150, 150
incline db rows- 2sets, 10reps, 45, 45
deadlifts- 3sets, 10reps, 135, 225, 275
behind the neck pulldowns-2sets, 10reps, 120, 130

Triceps
close grip bench- 4sets, 6-15reps, 135, 145, 155, 165
press down machine (dips)-3sets, 180, 270, 270
rope pushdowns- 2sets, 12reps, 90, 100

Abs
hanging leg raises-3sets, 15reps
weighted crunches- 3sets, 12reps, 100

7pm
2 scoops whey
creatine/glutamine

9pm
1.5c oatmeal
10oz yam
6oz banana
1 tbsp butter

Total
326g Protein
212g Carbs
106g fat

3106 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 3, 2002)

*week 5, Friday*

This morning's weight 210lbs

I woke up with a really bad sore throat, and throughout the day it was hard for me to eat a lot and keep it down, so i ate as much as i could handle.

I skipped my first meal and just drank green tea

1145am
1/2 grapefruit
1 tbsp sunflower oil
salad
10oz ch. breast

230pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
2 whites

530pm
7oz ch. breast
salad

730pm
8oz cod fish

930pm
2oz cod
4 whites
1 egg
broccolli

Total
234g Protein
22g carbs
48g fat

1456 Calories

I was supposed to train shoulders and traps today but my whole body was sluggish from my semi-flu symptoms.  I hope tomorrow is different, because i dont want to get the FLU, which i already had a couple months ago.


----------



## realdeal (May 5, 2002)

*77 days out*

Today i feel a little bit better but still sick!!

Morning weight 109lbs

7am Cardio 30minutes HIIT

830am
8oz Salmon Fish
3 whites
1 egg
1 apple (out of grapefriuts)
Vits/mins

1130am
2 scoops whey
3 whites
1 tbsp flax

230pm
10oz salmon
broccolli

530pm
6oz ex. lean beef

9pm
8oz chicken breast
broccolli

Total
308g Protein
40g Carbs
109g Fat

2373 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2002)

Looks good, except the 109 pounds, you must be really sick  j/k


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks good, except the 109 pounds, you must be really sick  j/k
> 
> 
> DP



lol


----------



## realdeal (May 5, 2002)

*76 days out*

ooops my bad, 209lbs this morning, i guess i was so out of it from the low carbs.

cold is getting out of my system.

730am 20mins Cardio HIIT on Bike

830am
6oz ex. lean beef
4 whites
1 egg
1c watermelon
vits/mins

1130am
8oz chicken breast
salad
2 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp sunflower oil

230pm
10oz salmon fish
broccolli

530pm
8oz tuna 
3 whites
1 tbsp cider vinegar
salad

7pm-
Cardio 20min Mod. walk
Abs- 3excersises, 25reps, 3sets each
Posed for 15minutes

830pm
8oz ch. breast
broccolli

Total
310g Protein
30g Carbs
87g Fat

2143 Calories


YES, our strike is over, i get to go back to work and make some Cash.


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Wow Rd, doing great!!  When's the comp? And, will there be any new progress pics up soon?!


----------



## realdeal (May 6, 2002)

Thanks NG, we will post some newer pics when i am ready to show them. I want to get more cut then we can play show and tell.


----------



## realdeal (May 6, 2002)

*75 days out*

Weight as of this morning- 209lbs (I dont know if this is good or not)

6am Cardio HIIT 20min

7am
8oz sirloin steak
3 whites
1 egg
1 apple
vits/mins

10am
4oz steak
4oz chicken breast
1 tbsp cider vinegar
salad

12pm
8oz ch. breast
salad
1 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp sunflower oil

4pm
8oz ch. breast
salad
1 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp sunflower oil

6-7 Trained Chest, Biceps, Abs

Chest
incline bb press- 3sets, 6-12reps, 135, 185, 225
incline db flyes- 3sets, 10-12reps, 35, 40, 40
crossovers- 3sets, 12reps, 60, 50, 50

Biceps
db curls- 3sets, 10reps, 35, 40, 50
cambered bar curls- 3sets, 10reps, 50, 70, 70
one arm hammer stren. preachers- 3 sets, 10reps, 50, 50, 50
concentration curls- 2sets, 10reps, 25, 25

reverse bb curls- 3sets, 12reps, 40, 45, 45

Abs
incline crunches- 3sets, 20reps
cable ab pulldowns- 3sets, 12reps, 100, 130, 130

715pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

9pm- Cardio 20minutes Mod. walk

10pm
1.5c brown rice
6oz banana
10oz yam
veggies

Total
287g Protein
187g Carbs
110g Fat

2886 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2002)

> 10pm
> 1.5c brown rice
> 6oz banana
> 10oz yam
> veggies



No fat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2002)

Damn his carb-up days come quickly, I'm freakin starving here

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Damn his carb-up days come quickly, I'm freakin starving here
> 
> DP



Some of us don't even w8 for carb up days to eat carbs


----------



## realdeal (May 7, 2002)

I forgot to add the tbsp of butter  


My weight as of Tuesday morning is 206.5lbs!!!

I thought after my carb up days i'm supposed to add a pound not lose 3.


----------



## realdeal (May 7, 2002)

*74 days out*

this morning - 206.5lbs

6am- Cardio HIIT 20min

7am
4oz lean beef
5 whites
1 egg
1c watermelon
vits/mins

10am
2 scoops whey
water

12pm
6oz lean beef
tomato

4pm
8oz chicken breast
2 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp sunflower oil

5-6pm Trained- Legs, calves

Calves
incline toe press-3sets, 20-25reps, 130, 130, 150
seated raises- 3sets, 15reps, 100, 100, 100

Hams
lying curls-3sets, 12-20reps, 90, 110, 130
stiffs-3sets, 12reps, 135, 185, 205
single ham curls- 2sets, 12reps, 60

Quads
extensions 1 leg- 2sets, 15reps, 90, 90
squats- 3sets, 25reps, 135, 135, 135
bb lunges- 2sets, 20reps, 95, 95
sissy squats- 2sets, 12reps, 

615pm
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

9pm
4oz lean beef
2oz chicken breast
broccolli

Total-
294g Protein
21g carbs
108g Fat

2232 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> I forgot to add the tbsp of butter
> 
> 
> ...




Things happen! 

How about a commentary on what's going on, cuts definition, energy levels, compostion, etc?


DP

BTW, your discipline is amazing!


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> Thanks NG, we will post some newer pics when i am ready to show them. I want to get more cut then we can play show and tell.



Yep, you better hurry!  I really admire your disipline too.. Keep it up, which I know you will, and you'll be holding that winning statue from the comp real soon!


----------



## realdeal (May 8, 2002)

Commentary:

When im getting ready to train my energy is through the roof.  However when i sit down at home i can easily fall asleep right away, i usually go to bed around 11, and wake up at 6.  My waist is shrinking still, but no good definition. My back and shoulders are staying wide and thick.  Legs are cutting a little.

I am doing cardio twice daily now, because i found it to be too hard to do 40minutes straight of HIIT (especially) in the morning.

So i do 20min in morning and 20min at night.  I will add 5min every week.  

Also from all the water im drinking im hardly getting all the sleep.  I go to the washroom about 20x's a day!!

Thats it so far.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2002)

Stop your water at 6:00 PM.


DP


----------



## realdeal (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Stop your water at 6:00 PM.
> 
> 
> DP




DONE!!

now i get to sleep


----------



## realdeal (May 8, 2002)

*73 days out*

Today is the only day i have off from the weights and cardio.

7am
8oz sirloin steak
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefriut
vits/mins

10am
2 scoops whey
3 whites

12pm
5oz beef
broccolli

4pm
10oz chicken breast
1 tbsp sunflower oil
broccolli

8pm
10oz ch. breast
1 tbsp flax
broccolli

Total
297g Protein
25g Carbs
90g Fat

2098 Calories

Low Carbs are making me VERY, VERY tired, and i feel like a zombie.


----------



## realdeal (May 10, 2002)

*72 days out*

6am- Cardio 20min mod walk

7am
8oz ground chicken
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefriut
vits/mins

10am
2 scoops whey
3 whites

12pm
8oz ch. breast
broccolli

Cardio 30min mod walk

5pm
6oz ground chicken
salad
2 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp sunflower oil

6-7 Trained- Triceps, Back, Abs

7pm
2scoops whey
glutamine/creatine

930pm
1.5c Oatmeal
10oz Yam
apple
veggies
1 tbsp Butter

Total
299g Protein
196g Carbs
101g Fat

2889 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (May 10, 2002)

Do you feel better after your carb up RD?


----------



## realdeal (May 10, 2002)

*71 days out*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do you feel better after your carb up RD?




yeah i feel A LOT better after carbing up and the cold is pretty much gone.

6am-Cardio mod. walk 25min

7am
5oz ch breast
5 whites
1 egg
1/2 grapefruit

10am
2 scoops whey

12pm
5oz beef

430pm
5oz beef
3 whites

530-630pm-Trained Shoulder, traps, calves

Calves
stand.raises-3sets, 15-25reps
seated toe press-3sets, 20reps

Delts
cleans-3sets, 6-12reps
laterals-3sets, 10-15reps
machine press-2sets, 12reps
front raises-1set, 12reps, 

Traps
db shrugs-2sets, 10reps
H.S. shrugs-2sets, 12reps
uprights-2sets, 12reps

645pm
2 scoops whey
1 white
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

9pm-Cardio-25min mod walk

945pm
6oz ch. breast
veggies

Total
284g Protein
20g Carbs
76g Fat

1900 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 12, 2002)

*70 days out*

8am-Cardio 25min HIIT on Bike

9am
8oz ex.lean beef
3 whites/1 yolk
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

12pm
8oz chicken breast
veggies

4pm
6oz chickne breast
salad
1 tbsp sunflower oil
2 tbsp cider vinegar

6:30pm
8oz lean ground chicken
veggies

8pm-Cardio 25min mod. walk

930pm
6oz lean ground chicken
3 whites

Total
277g Protein
20g Carbs
114g Fat

2214 Calories


----------



## lina (May 12, 2002)

Hi RD,
Just wanted to say you are doing fantastic! Wish I had your discipline when I was your age! Good for you!


----------



## realdeal (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi RD,
> Just wanted to say you are doing fantastic! Wish I had your discipline when I was your age! Good for you!




Thankx Lina, i just do it to keep me healthy and maybe make some money in the future.


----------



## realdeal (May 12, 2002)

*69 days out*

205lbs as of this morning

8am- Cardio 25min HIIT on bike

9am
8oz chicken breast
2 whites
1 egg
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

12pm
2 scoops whey
4 whites
2 tbsp heavy cream
1 tbsp flax

3pm
8oz ch. breast
salad
1 tbsp sunflower oil
2 tbsp cider vinegar

6pm
8oz ex. lean beef

8pm- Cardio 25min mod walk

9pm
6oz ex. lean beef

Total
285g Protein
30g Carbs
110g Fat

2250 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 13, 2002)

*68 days out*

205lbs

6am-CARDIO 25MIN HIIT ON BIKE

7am
2oz ex. lean beef
6oz chicken breast
3 whites/1 yolk
1 grapefruit
vits/mins

10am
2 scoops whey
5 whites

12pm
8oz ch breast
salad
2 tbsp cider vinegar
1 tbsp sunflower oil

4pm
8oz ch breast
salad
glutamine

6-7 Trained Chest, Biceps

Chest
inc.db press-3sets, 7-12reps, 50, 60, 75
inc.SM press-3sets, 10reps, 135, 185, 135
flat db flyes-2sets, 12reps, 40
crossovers-2sets, 12repa, 60, 60

Biceps
bb curls-3sets, 10reps, 95, 105, 95
one arm db preachers-3sets, 10reps, 35
1 arm concentration curls-2sets, 10reps, 25, 25
superset with
rope pushdowns-2sets, 15reps, 90, 90

Forearms
bb reverse curls-3sets, 12reps, 35, 40, 40

7pm
2 scoops whey
3 whites
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

9pm-CARDIO 20MIN HIIT ON BIKE

1030pm- CARB UP
1.5c oatmeal
10oz yam
6oz banana
1 tbsp butter

Total
305g Protein
198g Carbs
78g Fat

2714 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 69 days out*



> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> 
> 12pm
> 2 scoops whey
> ...



_12pm
2 scoops whey
4 whites
2 tbsp heavy cream
1 tbsp flax_
.....flax or cream in the shake, not both, unless your adjusting how much....this meal had 25 grams of fat, yet your 6/9 pm meal had none....balance it out more....the cream in the shake and the flax w/ the beef would have been better!


----------



## realdeal (May 15, 2002)

*67 days out*

7am
3oz ch breast
6 whites
1 egg
1/2 grapefruit

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites

12pm
1 can tuna 
salad
Didnt feel hungry

4pm
8oz ch breast
broccolli

7pm
8oz groung chicken

10pm
4oz ch breast
4oz ground chicken

total
291g Protein
15g Carbs
62g Fat

1784 Calories

Today i was feeling really tired and exhausted.


----------



## realdeal (May 15, 2002)

*66 days out*

205lbs this morning

6am-Cardio HIIT 20min

7am
8oz ch breast
3 whites
1 egg
1 grapefriut

10am
2 scoops whey
3 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
5oz ch breast
broccolli

4pm
8oz ch breast
ketchup

7pm
8oz ex. lean ground beef
red pepper

total
264g Protein
25g Carbs
70g Fat

1786 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

RD, you need a tweak baby, starting tomorrow, next 4 days, meals/calories like this:

*50 P 25 C 15 F for three meals 
60 P 5 C 15 F for meal four 
50P 0 C and 20 F for meal five 

Totals 

260 P 80 C 80 F 2080 kcal *

Also, need current stats & pics 

You're doing great!!! 

DPw8


----------



## realdeal (May 16, 2002)

Cool, i will start that tommorrow.  Do i eat the same kind of foods that i am now? or are there any new things i should add in?

I took pics 2 days ago, but that was on a new camera so i still have a lot of pics left.  BUT i can tell you i am starting to slim down quite a bit in the past 2 weeks or so.  I have lost 3.5in on my waist and its still going down.  The cuts are becoming more evident everywhere else.  So i am happy with the results SO FAR!

RD


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

Wow. This looks like a real journal.


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

Yes, carb sources.....oats/sweet potato/brown rice...lose the grapefruit for a bit 

Sounds good RD


----------



## realdeal (May 18, 2002)

*65 days out*

7am
6oz beef
4 whites
1 egg
1 graperfruit

10am
2 scoops whey
4 whites

12pm
8oz red snapper
broccolli

4pm
8oz ch breast
2 tbsp heavy cream

trained

645pm
2 scoops whey
4 whites
1 tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

930pm
1.5c brown rice
6oz banana
10oz yam
1 tbsp butter

total
305g Protein
184g Carbs
90g Fat

2766 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 18, 2002)

*64 days out*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TIME TO TWEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

7AM
4oz ex. lean beef
3 whites/1 egg
1/2c oatmeal

10am
4oz beef
3oz ch breast
1/2c brown rice

12pm
4oz beef
3oz ch breast
1/2c brown rice

4pm
5oz ex. lean ground chicken
1/2c strawberries
6 whites

trained

glutamine

7pm
9oz chicken breast

Total
266g Protien
77g Carbs
80g Fat
2092 Calories

This was a tougher day because my diet changed. I now have to figure out what foods will give me certain protein/carbs/fats in each meal so i can have those figures at the end of the day.

I will space it out evenly as i go on. I think i did a good job for the first day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 18, 2002)

Yes, you did! 


DP


----------



## Robboe (May 18, 2002)

How much have you lost so far man?

And do you work at all?


----------



## realdeal (May 18, 2002)

well chickenD, I have went from 217lbs to 204lbs so 13lbs. Still got about 17lbs-22lbs to go, but by the way things are going probably 17lbs.

Yes i do work Mon-Fri from 8am-4pm for the government, doing tax returns.

i get 2, 15min breaks (10am and 230pm) and a 30min lunch at 12pm.

its hard, but i cant imagine doing anything else.


----------



## realdeal (May 18, 2002)

*63 days out*

204lbs

10am
2oz ex. lean beef
2oz ex. lean ground chicken
6 whites
1/2c oatmeal

1pm
8oz chicken breast
1/2c oatmeal

4pm
6oz sirloin steak
1/2c oatmeal

30min HIIT cardio & Posing

7pm
9oz red snapper
2tbsp whipping cream
asparagus

930pm
6oz sirloin steak
asparagus

Total
264g Protein
81g Carbs
74g fat

2046 Calories

I guess this was a lot better eh?


----------



## realdeal (May 19, 2002)

*62 days out*

since the gym is closed tommorow i went today.

8am Trained-Chest, biceps, abs

930am
5oz chicken breast
5 whites
1 egg
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

1230pm
5oz sirloin steak
2 whites
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

330pm
8oz ch. breast
1/2c oatmeal
1 tbsp sunflower oil
veggies

7pm
8oz ch breast
veggies

9pm-Cardio HIIT 20min on Bike

10pm
6oz ch. breast
5 whites
1 egg
1 tbsp whipping cream

Total
259g Protien
81g Carbs
70g Fat

1990 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 20, 2002)

*61 days out*

9am-Cardio 20min HIIT

10am
4oz ground chicken
4 whites
1/2c oatmeal

1pm
6oz sirloin steak
4oz yam

4pm
5oz ground chicken
4oz ch breast
4oz yam

7pm
6oz steak
salad

10pm
4oz ch breast
2oz steak
4 whites
broccolli

Total:
262g Protein
73g Carbs
76g Fat
2024 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

Looking good RD...how do you feel? What's your weight at?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 20, 2002)

We're gonna need some Pics and Skinfolds 


DP


----------



## realdeal (May 21, 2002)

weight is 202lbs as of this morning.

I am going to the Toronto Pro show this weekend so i will develop the pics which are on that film.


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> weight is 202lbs as of this morning.
> 
> I am going to the Toronto Pro show this weekend so i will develop the pics which are on that film.



 Damn, I wish I was going to that, lol.


----------



## realdeal (May 21, 2002)

*60 days out*

202lbs this morning

7am
5oz ch breast
4 whites
2 eggs
1/2c oatmeal

10am
5oz ch breast
4oz yam

(i screwed up when i made these two meals for work, should have been more chicken)

12pm
5oz ch breast
4oz yam

4pm
8oz ex. lean ground beef
asparagus

530pm-630pm-Trained:Legs, calves, abs

7pm
2 scoops whey
4 whites
1tbsp flax
creatine/glutamine

Total:
244g Protein
85g Carbs
73g Fat
1973 Calories

Lately i have been feeling really tired. I get 8hrs of sleep.


----------



## Robboe (May 21, 2002)

I'm not questioning anyone's methods of cutting or anything so i don't want anyone to jump off their high horses at this, but you _may_ be feeling crappy cause you're on the "edge" of being a fat burner and a sugar burner.

If you ask me i'd tell you to drop carbs to about 40g a day and up fat to compensate, or up carbs to about 150g so you don't feel as crappy. 

Not to mention that you jumped straight into cardio. Usually i'd say use cardio as your "wild card" when things start sticking.

Take this post as you will, i just thought i'd jump in and give you some food for thought. Mmmm...food....Hughhhhhhh....

~ahem~


----------



## Robboe (May 21, 2002)

Oh yeah, and have you gradually reduced cals down to below 2000?

For someone who is 202lbs sub-2000 cals seems frightfully low.

Using the "general rule" of bodyweight x12 for cutting you should be at around the 2400cals mark. Right now you're eating like 10 cals per lb!


----------



## realdeal (May 21, 2002)

well, me,w8 & DP already discussed this before my diet started. Because i like to "enjoy" my offseason and splurge a bit too far, I add a lot more fat from what other competitors add. Some stay within 10lbs of their comp weight, where i stay about 30-40lbs from my comp weight.  So therefor i have too sacrifice some muscle when cutting. SOME MUSCLE!!!

Hey if you think this is bad, i hope you dont lose sleep over it, because it doesnt bother me one bit.  I say screw the model look, here in Canada we have winter and that is when i bulk up, so people dont really see how much i have added. Plus it makes it easier for me too lift heavy therefore gain much more muscle.

I'd rather die eating a mcdonalds hamburger than eating a bland chicken breast. Thats just fine because thats just me.


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

Chicken Baby you're right, normally we'd use cardio as a last resort too, but if you wanna read RD's other journal, you'll see why we've got him doing cardio now, though RD kind of explained it...basically, since he's allowed his BF to get too high while bulking he's got no choice but to sacrifice a little LBM....ideally, he would have kept the BF under control or at the very least, started cutting sooner.

And the carbs are a tweak, he's been taking less than ~30 g and using fats until now, his diet is always being tweaked 

RD's Real Deal!


----------



## Robboe (May 22, 2002)

Ah i see, but what are you trying to achieve by putting carbs up to that?

Why not just allow him to carb one more day a week for a few weeks? (i'm actually enquiring here, not questioning.)

RD, did you feel better and less tired/lethargic when your carbs were lower and fat was higher?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Ah i see, but what are you trying to achieve by putting carbs up to that?
> 
> Why not just allow him to carb one more day a week for a few weeks? (i'm actually enquiring here, not questioning.)
> ...




Here's the deal CD, your basically a very intelligent yet annoying fella 

When you entered this thread you were opperating with incomplete information.....nothing you have metioned hasn't been previously discussed by w8 and I, and in far greater detail.... RD's admission that he was "excessively high in BF" would be more understandable had you seen the pictures we have seen.......

,,..while w8 explained the  necessity for the early onset of the cardio program, if  you follow the progression of nutrional programs handed down...you would see the logic....this week to 10 days, even though employing less  meal frequency (RD was at 6 meals a day) is still a mini metabolism reset, thereby using carbs and less fat, which may or may not be taken away with the next tweak!

Here is the problem:  We are keeping his body in a constant state change, not allowing metabolic adaption.  So questions about energy level are secondary to those about hunger, BW, skinfolds, flatness,  hydration, and how RD feels the diet is working.....

Your lack of tact with your questions can make a competitor second guess his program, his coaches, and his level of success....so even though your intentions are good, why don't you 


 STFU! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 22, 2002)

ADDENDUM:

TCD, I don't know how many contest diets you have been on or supervised, (I'm guessing far fewer than w8 and I)

but   "FEELING LIKE SHIT"  or in your case like SHITE, goes with the territory! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

LMFAO


----------



## Robboe (May 22, 2002)

What was the first thing i said here?




> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I'm not questioning anyone's methods of cutting or anything so i don't want anyone to jump off their high horses at this




I then went on to say:




> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> i'm actually enquiring here, not questioning.



Why did i write these?

Because i knew a dickhead like you would jump straight onto what i was saying or asking.

I was genuinely enquiring into why you did certain methods to try and see your train of thought and even learn.

If RD puts all his trust in you, which i'm sure he does, then there is no reason for him to second guess his program. You seem a little insecure with yourself. I'm not trying to bring you down or piss in your cornflakes or be nasty (except the dickhead comment above, which i find too humerous in the context to remove it) although i may seem to be.

I've never once questioned your nutrition strategies so i don't know why you think i'd jump off the wagon to now. Your training advice is a different story of course. The only other thing we may disagree on is the use of certain supplements but that's not all that important really.

And you're right, i _was_ working with incomplete information, which is another reason i used the two disclaimers shown quoted above.

I also have never been on a pre-contest diet, you're right. I have no desire to compete either.

Now, just to be clear, the above is not a flame, insult, attack, jibe or anything of that nature. I'm annoying because it brings the answers i want faster than any other method. it ensures people don't trip up on their answers and i squeeze all the info from them i want. I see you've been taking a few chapters out of my book in that reguard with your two posts there, which i firstly commend you on and secondly, would like to punch you in the face for.


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

lmfao again   

The only reason you get away w/ your annoying bullshit Chicken Baby is cause you're so damn funny when you do it, lol.


----------



## realdeal (May 22, 2002)

HolyShit i missed a lot of funny stuff.

all i want to say is that as of this morning i weighed 200lbs!!!


----------



## realdeal (May 22, 2002)

*59 days out*

200lbs

7am
4oz ex lean beef
4 whites
1/2c oatmeal

10am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
2 whites

12pm
8oz chicken breast
4oz yam
asparagus

4pm
11oz ch breast
asparagus

5pm Cardio jogging 20min(baseball)

7pm
8oz ex. lean beef

Total
280g Protein
62g carbs
80g Fat
2088 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 23, 2002)

*58 days out*

200lbs

7am
4oz ex. lean beef
1/2c oatmeal
4 whites
vits/mins

10am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
2 whites

12pm
8oz chicken breast
broccolli
1/2c oatmeal

4pm
8oz sirloin steak
salad
1tbsp cider vinegar

black coffee

5-6:15pm-Trained:Back, Triceps, abs

Back
widegrip chins-2sets, 8-10reps
reversegrip pulldowns-3sets, 10-12reps, 150, 160, 175
bb rows-3sets, 8-10reps, 135, 225, 275
H.S. seated rows-2sets, 10reps, 180
cable rows-2sets, 10reps, 140
behindneck pulldowns-2sets, 10reps, 110
bb deadlifts-2sets, 6-10reps, 225, 275

Triceps
onearm pushdowns-1set (warmup), 15reps, 40
pushdowns-3sets, 12reps, 150, 200, 170
closegripbench-3sets, 10reps, 135, 155, 155
ropepushdowns-3sets, 12reps, 90, 100, 90

Abs
hanging legraises- 3sets, 15reps, 
inclinecrunches- 3sets, 10-15reps

glutamine/creatine

7pm
6oz sirloin steak
broccolli

Total
270g Protein
66g Carbs
81g Fat

2073 Calories

I really felt good today. Not tired.  I think its because i had black coffee just before my workout. ZZZZZIIINNNGG


----------



## realdeal (May 25, 2002)

*56 days out*

something screwed up here!!

i posted yesterday, my whole day and today it is gone.  What is going on?

Anyways i am 8 weeks out and 198lbs.

8am
4oz beef
4 whites
1/2c oatmeal

1145am
6oz beef
4oz yam'

230pm
8oz steak
salad

went to watch the Toronto Pro Show

6pm
Nitro tech bar

9pm
Nitro tech bar

Total
240g Pro
68g Carbs
78g Fat
1934 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 25, 2002)

Bars? 

OK, you were at the Show  How was it?

RD, we need stats soon, you need to under 9-10% at the most by now! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 26, 2002)

RD....how was the show? Give us poor saps who couldn't go some details:bounce:


----------



## realdeal (May 26, 2002)

I will have the stats up by tonight.

The show was cool, Markus Ruhl was the main guy, also Darrem Charles put an amazing posing routine together.  But the biggest story was Art Atwood.  It was his first pro show and he Won. Markus came 2nd, Gustavo Bordell 3rd and Darrem Charles 4th. JD Dowadu was there but wasnt in good condition.

Another cool story which happened a couple hours before the show was, me and 3 of my buddies were coming inside to the event (expo), and on our way in Pro's were coming out to go to there hotels.  And the guy who placed 3rd Gustavo Bordell, came up to us and gave us his VIP tickets because he didnt have anyone with him and he was from a different country.  But we had four of us with 1 VIP package so we couldnt use it, but that was pretty cool of him.  When he was on stage we cheered for him like crazy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 26, 2002)

AWESOME! 

Are you Inspired?


DP


----------



## realdeal (May 26, 2002)

VERY INSPIRED!!

i felt like getting on stage and posing, i feel more into the diet and training now.  Im half way there and havent slipped up so i am very proud of myself.

its weird because when i look at a piece of food that i cant eat, i just dont want to eat it.  I dont know whats going on.


----------



## realdeal (May 26, 2002)

COMMENTS:

Up to this point i am in better condition then last year.  I am starting to see striations in my lower back (christmas tree).  I'd say in about 2 weeks my arms should be veiny, and abs should start to come through.

My outer quads have some striations and my hams are looking great.  My calves have a spit in the middle.  My weight has been going down due to the diet, so i havent incorporated the cardio as much as before because i dont want to lose too much at this point. And as of monday i am going to start Tanning so my pics look better in the upcoming weeks.

Heres my weight by each week:
start weight:  217lbs
after week 1: 214lbs (-3)
after week 2: 213lbs (-1)
after week 3: 212lbs (-1)
        week 4: 211lbs (-1)
        week 5: 209lbs (-2)
        week 6: 205lbs (-4)
        week 7: 203lbs (-2)
        week 8: 198lbs (-5, this is without cardio)

thats it for now

W8, DP any comments would be great.


----------



## realdeal (May 26, 2002)

*55 days out*

198lbs 

1030am
1/2c oatmeal
6oz sirloin steak

130pm
8oz chicken breast
4oz yam
1 tbsp flax
asparagus
creatine/glutamine

430pm
2scoops whey
3 whites
1 tbsp flax
2oz yam

730pm
8 whites
2oz steak
3oz snapper fish

930pm
7oz chicken breast
3 whites
1 tbsp flax

Total
267g Protein
67g Carbs
75g Fat

2011 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> COMMENTS:
> 
> Up to this point i am in better condition then last year.  I am starting to see striations in my lower back (christmas tree).  I'd say in about 2 weeks my arms should be veiny, and abs should start to come through.
> ...



RD, your committment and desire are incredible!  Your body appraisal shows gr8 progress too!  You know that we have expressed several times that we wish it had not been necessary to sacrifice so much LBM in the pursuit of BF loss!


Of the 19 pounds you have lost, we can only hope until your pics that it was at least 2/3 to 3/4 BF loss.  That would mean a corresponding drop of about 6-7% BF and put you under 9-10%.

Now, even a 50/50 LBM to BF loss would be acceptable....but the math gets pretty harsh.  Two more weeks on this nutritional program, and we'll have a nice surprise for you, however, the new cardio plan may suck!

All I can say is take a Good Picture, and let's keep going, you're doing gr8!


----------



## Robboe (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> 
> week 7: 203lbs (-2)
> week 8: 198lbs (-4)



Is 203 to 198 not 5lbs?

Anyhoo, how has your srength levels been affected by your dieting?


----------



## realdeal (May 27, 2002)

amazingly enough my strength hasnt gone down a lot. Only on bigger lifts about 5-10lbs. everything else is the same.

thanks DP


----------



## realdeal (May 27, 2002)

*54 days out*

7am
1/2c oatmeal
5oz chicken breast
2 eggs
1 white

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
8oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

4pm
8oz steak
salad
glutamine

6-7pm Trained- Chest, biceps, abs
Tanned

7pm
glutamine/creatine
3oz steak
6oz ch breast
asparagus

Total
271g Protein
66g Carbs
71g Fat

1987 Calories


----------



## lina (May 28, 2002)

19-20lbs lost! Wow, keep up the good work!


----------



## realdeal (May 28, 2002)

*53 days out*



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 19-20lbs lost! Wow, keep up the good work!




I will keep it up, and thanks for the motivating words.

7am
2oz steak
7 whites
1 egg
1/2c oatmeal

10am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
2 whites

12pm
8oz chicken breast
1/2c oatmeal

4pm
10oz ch breast
asparagus
1 tbsp flax
glutamine
Balck Coffee

Trained-Legs, Calves

8pm
Creatine/glutamine
4oz chicken breast
7 whites
1 tbsp flax

Total
266g Pro
66g Carbs
72g Fat

1976 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 29, 2002)

*52 days out*

ok last week when we tweaked the diet i stopped cardio because in that week i lost 5lbs in total so ididnt want to lose too much plus muscle.

this week on the same diet i havent dropped anything yet so i started cardio back up.

530am Cardio HIIT 25min Olyptical and Abs

7am
4oz ex. lean ground beef
4 whites
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
6oz ex lean beef
4oz yam

4pm
10oz ch breast
asparagus

5-6pm Cardio Baseball

715pm
8oz ch breast
 veggies
1 tbsp flax

Total
259g Pro
62g Carbs
86g Fat

2058 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

Don't forget your storing glycogen/water w/ your carbs now.


----------



## realdeal (May 29, 2002)

which means?


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2002)

It will affect your BW


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 29, 2002)

RD, anyway to make it a 6 OZ Yam and add some veggies in meal 3?

Also, cardio needs to be at a minimum, 2 HIITs and 2 Traditional sessions per week, we may have to up that! W8ing for pics?


DP


----------



## realdeal (May 30, 2002)

No Prob,  

About the pics, i have taken them i just need to scan them, but right now my computer upstairs is screwed, so i am fixing it as we speak, i will scan ASAP.

later


----------



## realdeal (May 31, 2002)

*51 days out*

530am-Cardio HIIT Olyptical 25min and Abs

7am
4oz ex. lean beef
3 whites
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

10am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
2 whites

12pm
6oz beef
6oz yam
asparagus

4pm
8oz sirloin steak
broccolli
Glutamine

6-7pm-Trained
Back, Triceps

glutamine/creatine

715pm
6oz steak
2oz ch breast
broccolli

Total
276g Pro
74g Carbs
101g Fat

2309 Calories


----------



## realdeal (May 31, 2002)

*50 days out*

196.5lbs this morning

530am-Cardio Moderate incline (7) walk (spd-3.2) for 25min and abs

7am
4oz ex. lean beef
3 whites
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
8oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

4pm
10oz ch breast
veggies
1 tbsp flax
glutamine

6-7pm-Trained-Shoulders, Traps, Calves

Creatine/glutamine

8pm
8oz ch breast
veggies
1 tbsp flax

total
256g Pro
66g Carbs
78g Fat

1990 Calories

I am dropping quite quickly in weight, but not too drastically. I'd say within the next 2-3 weeks, i should be in VERY good Condition.


----------



## nikegurl (May 31, 2002)

AWESOME!  so excited for you.  just thought i'd let you know i'm rooting for you and following along.

have a great weekend!


----------



## realdeal (Jun 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> AWESOME!  so excited for you.  just thought i'd let you know i'm rooting for you and following along.
> 
> have a great weekend!




Thanx NG, i just have to stay motivated for another 7 weeks.


----------



## realdeal (Jun 1, 2002)

*49 days out (7 WEEKS)*

196lbs this morning

9am
6oz sirloin steak
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

12pm
6oz steak
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

245pm
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax
2oz yam

545pm
8oz ch breast
3oz steak
veggies

845pm
5oz steak
4oz ch breast
veggies

Total
292g Pro (kind of went overboard)
78g Carbs
81g Fat

2209 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Jun 2, 2002)

*48 days out*

195.5lbs this morning

8am-Cardio Moderate Bike 30min
Tanning

10am
2 eggs/8 whites
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon

1230pm
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

345pm
6oz sirloin steak
6oz yam

645pm
7oz steak
4oz chicken breast
salad

930pm
8oz chicken breast
broccolli

Total
274g Protein
74g Carbs
71g Fat

2031 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Jun 3, 2002)

*47 days out*

530am-Cardio HIIT on Bike 25min

7am
1/2c oatmeal w cinnamon
5oz ch breast
3 whites/ 1 egg

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
6oz steak
6oz yam

4pm
8oz ex lean ground beef
broccolli

6-730pm-Trained Chest, Biceps, Abs

Glutamine

8pm
5oz ch breast
6 whites
tomatoe

Total
270g Protein
74g Carbs
84g Fat

2132 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 3, 2002)

Good stuff RD!


----------



## realdeal (Jun 4, 2002)

*46 days out*

196lbs this morning

645am
6oz steak
1/2c oatmeal

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
6oz steak
6oz yam

4pm
11oz ch breast
ketchup

5-6pm Trained-Legs, Calves

645pm
8oz turkey breast
broccolli

Total
261g Protein
74g Carbs
77g Fat

2033 Calories


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 4, 2002)

RD...we're working on a new tweak for you, should be ready later tonight


----------



## Robboe (Jun 4, 2002)

Out of curiosity, how often do you tweak?


----------



## realdeal (Jun 4, 2002)

Whenever the Powers that be tell me to. (W8/DP)


----------



## realdeal (Jun 6, 2002)

*45 days out*

530am- Cardio HIIT on Olyptical 30min

7am
2oz beef
2oz ch breast
1 egg/4 whites
2.5/4c brown rice

10am
2 scoops whey
3 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
8oz ch breast
2.5/4c brown rice
ketchup

4pm
2oz ch breast
2 eggs
8 whites

7pm
8oz ch breast
cauliflower
1 tbsp flax

Total
258g Pro
80g Carbs
80g Fat

2072 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Jun 6, 2002)

*44 days out*

Carb up test day #1

195lbs

530am- Cardio 30min moderate walk/bike

7am
2.5/4c brown rice
3oz sirloin steak
5oz ch breast

10am
2 scoops whey
3oz yam

12pm
3oz steak
2.5/4c brown rice
4oz ch breast

4pm
1/2c oatmeal
3oz steak
3oz ch breast
glutamine

5-6pm Trained- Back, Triceps, Abs

630pm
glutamine
4oz yam
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

9pm
2oz steak
6 whites

Total
286g Protein
150g Carbs
60g Fat

2284 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 6, 2002)

Tomorrow's pump should be fuller....keep us informed! 

DP


----------



## realdeal (Jun 7, 2002)

*43 days out*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Tomorrow's pump should be fuller....keep us informed!
> 
> DP



Yes today i looked to be fuller. I just cant really tell that good because i am not as cut as i would be when the comp is. But my muscle swelled a bit and i think tomorrow will be the final day because i will probably spill.

7am
3oz sirloin steak
4oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

10am
2 scoops whey
3oz yam

12pm
3oz steak
4oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

4pm
3oz steak
5oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

5-6 Trained: Shoulders, Traps, Calves

7pm
2 scoops whey
3oz yam
2 whites

945pm
3oz steak
5 whites
1tbsp flax

Total
306g Pro
141g Carbs
68g Fat

2400 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Jun 7, 2002)

Question:  When i finish this Carb up test and start on my new tweak.  Which is very low carbs (only a grapefruit in the morning) can i still have my Protein Shake?
It has 22gPro/6gCarbs/2gFat.

Also when i carb up for the last time, am i going to just use slow burning carbs or am i going to add some sugary carbs (ie. Honey)?

pics will be sent this weekend FORSURE!!!!

AND can you explain this a little more easier:
Now the tricky part. First standard Carb-up (as before) comes in 6 days, next one after that in 5 days, next one in 4 days, and then bi-weekly after that! 

?????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> Question:  When i finish this Carb up test and start on my new tweak.  Which is very low carbs (only a grapefruit in the morning) can i still have my Protein Shake?
> It has 22gPro/6gCarbs/2gFat.
> 
> ...



The Shake is OK.

We are not going to talk about final day carb-up options until we learn more about your body..honey is always a "morning of" option!

You assume your program for 6 days and on the 6th night you carb....the next morning you go back to the program for 5 days and on the 5th night you carb...then 4..and then BW!

W8ing for pics this weekend!


DP


----------



## realdeal (Jun 8, 2002)

*42 days out*

7am
3oz steak
4oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

10am
2 scoops whey
5 TABS of Flax
2 whites
3oz yam

12pm
3oz steak
5oz ch breast
1/2c oatmeal

4pm
5oz steak
1oz ch breast
4 whites
5oz yam

7pm
3oz yam 
2 scoops whey


Total
269g Pro
143g carbs
52g fat

2116 calories

I think this last meal is where i topped out, BUT i will still take in the carbs tomorrow and see where i spill.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2002)

Good luck RD

You are a winner


----------



## realdeal (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks Mudge.

I was right, yesterday i did top out because this morning i looked more softer then usual.  But i cant really make an honest observation seeing as i am not nearly as cut as i should be to see things clearly.

I will start the new tweak today.

I am 195lbs this morning, and i still think i have about 12-15lbs to go, which i am not happy about. we will see what happens.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2002)

Doing great RD! As usual!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2002)

Ok, so is the new tweak just reducing carbs to a grapefruit in the morning? And making up the cals with fat right? Anything else to it?

I think i've been getting mixed up between your new tweak and your practice carb up.  

Thanks.


----------



## realdeal (Jun 9, 2002)

When do i eat the meals of fish and whites??


----------



## realdeal (Jun 9, 2002)

*Sneak Peek*

Here's a little sneak peek at how everything is going.

In this pic i am 195lbs, last week.

Just started tanning so i am a white boy still, but not for long.


----------



## realdeal (Jun 9, 2002)

*41 days out*

195lbs

8am-HIIT cardio on bike 30min & Abs & Tanning

945am
6oz ch breast
4 whites
4g flax
1/2 grapefriut

1245pm
6oz ch breast
2 whites
salad

330pm
4oz ex lean ground beef
5 whites
broccolli

630pm
8oz ch breast
4 whites
broccolli
5g Flax

9pm
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

Total
255g Pro
22g Carbs
58g fat

1630 calories

I know i was supposed to have 6 meals but i couldnt fit it in. It will be easier to fit in 6 meals during the week.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

Your BW may drop 2-3 pounds in the next two days...be "ready!" 

Your picture shows a lot of back and leg mass that wasn't there before. excelllent job!


DP


----------



## Jenny (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, RD, that is a great pic.. uhm, no, wait, that is a great bod!!  Looking really good!


----------



## realdeal (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Your BW may drop 2-3 pounds in the next two days...be "ready!"
> 
> Your picture shows a lot of back and leg mass that wasn't there before. excelllent job!
> ...



You were right DP as always, this morning i am 193lbs.
I will post yesterdays meals when i get time to sit down.

Thanks for the constructive critism NG


----------



## realdeal (Jun 11, 2002)

*40 days out*

5am Cardio 30min HIIT Olyptical

7am
4oz ch breast
5 whites
1/2 grapefriut
5g Flax

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites
1 tbsp flax

12pm
9oz ch breast
broccolli

4pm
6oz ch breast
4oz beef
glutamine

5-6pm Trained chest, biceps

6pm
2 scoops whey
2 whites
4g flax

8pm-Cardio mod walk 30min

Fell asleep after cardio

total
265g Pro
34g carbs
59g Fat

1727 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Jun 11, 2002)

*39 days out*

193lbs

5am-Cardio HIIT Olyptical 30min

7am
4oz ch breast
5 whites
1 egg
2g flax
1/2 apple (ran out of grapefriut)

10am
2 scoops whey
2 whites
5g Flax

12pm
6oz ch breast
2oz beef
broccolli

4pm
9oz cod fish
broccolli
1tbsp flax

5-7pm Trained-Legs, Calves & Cardio MODERATE BIKE 30MIN

7pm
2 scoops whey
1 white

915pm
5oz ch breast
3 whites
1 egg

Total
305g Protein
38g Carbs
59g Fat

1903 Calories


----------



## realdeal (Jun 13, 2002)

*38 days out*

192.5lbs

7am
5 whites
1 egg
4oz ch breast
1/2 apple

10am
2 scoops whey
5g flax

12pm
8oz ch breast
broccolli

4pm
6oz ch breast
2oz beef

7pm
2scoops whey

9pm
5 whites
4oz ch breast
1 tbsp flax
glutamine

total
277g Pro
38g Carbs
51g Fat

1719 Calories

AND i worked from 8AM to 8PM (overtime)


----------



## Robboe (Jun 13, 2002)

Why no details of your workouts anymore?


----------



## realdeal (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Why no details of your workouts anymore?




too tired

you got the just of it anyways, now i just do supersets more often. and less time in between sets.


----------



## realdeal (Jun 13, 2002)

*37 days out*

192lbs

5am-HIIT cardio 30min (olyptical 15min/bike 15min)

7am
4oz ch breast
5 whites
1 egg
1/2 grapefriut

10am
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp flax
3 whites

12pm
7oz ch breast
brocolli

4pm
10oz ch breast
salad
1 tbsp cider vinegar

5-7pm- Trained Back, Triceps, Abs, & Cardio- moderate bike 30min

715pm
2 scoops whey
3 whites
glutamine
4g flax

9pm
4 whites
1 egg
4oz ch breast

Total
308g Pro
35g Carbs
50g Fat

1822 Calories

**************************************************
**************************************************I talked with the personal trainer at my gym and i set up an appointment to be checked out.  It is next tuesday, that will bring me to 4 1/2 weeks out. I am going to ask him if i can make it on time or if i cant.  I am around the same condition as last year only this year i want to be harder.  I will keep you guys posted with the news.  If i cant compete then i will look for another competition in the CBBF. they have comps year round where as the WNSO has its last of the year Muscle Mania Canada on July 20th. WE will see how it plays out.
**************************************************
**************************************************


----------



## realdeal (Jun 15, 2002)

*36 days out*

7am
4oz ch breast
5 whites
1 egg
1/2 grapefriut

10am
2scoops whey
5g flax

12pm
10oz ch breast
broccolli

4pm
5oz beef
6oz ch breast
veggies

5-6pm- Trained shoulders, traps, calves

7pm
2scoops whey

830pm Fell asleep

total
264g Pro
35g Carbs
51g Fat

1655 calories


----------



## realdeal (Jun 15, 2002)

*35 days out*

CARB-UP DAY!!!!!!!!

8am Cardio mod walk 30min & abs & tan

10am
1c oatmeal
4 whites
1 egg

1230pm
4oz beef
1c oatmeal

4pm
3oz beef
1c oatmeal
4 whites

630pm
6oz steak
4oz ch breast
8oz yam

915pm
8oz ch breast
1c oatmeal

Total
252g Pro
261g Carbs
73g Fat

2709 Calories


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 16, 2002)

RD, we want all of your carbs in one meal at the end of the day!  Keeps you in fat burning space longer!


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2002)

35 days hey.
I just finished reading your entire journal, looks to me like you have won already. You are an inspiration to me. 
I compete next this weekend in a physique challenge, and i too am trusting the DPw8 team to help me along. 
I don't feel as cut as my show in April, but maybe i will look alot fuller. 
I think you are awesome and can't wait to hear what happens in the next month .


----------



## realdeal (Jun 17, 2002)

Thnks J'Bo i have been keeping an eye on your progress and i am very much amazed at how hard you are working.

I hope you kick some A** this weekend, and go eat after too.


----------



## realdeal (Jun 17, 2002)

Tomorrow i will make a speacial enouncement concerning my competition.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey man, how's tricks?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 25, 2002)

Whats happenin realdeal i got nothin to read anymore


----------



## realdeal (Jun 25, 2002)

Due to many obsticles i have withdrew from my competition.  I am now gearing towards a show Nov. 2nd in London. It is with the CBBF.  I will keep you posted when i get down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2002)

hi realdeal - sorry to hear things didn't work out.  we all support you in your decision though.  take a deep breath and know you'll still be kicking butt - just in Nov!

hope all's well and just hectic.  hang in there and keep going - you're awesome!


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh I'm soooooo sorry to hear this!!!!! 

You've worked so hard and you sure shown us how much dedication and hard work you've done!!!! What happened???!!!!  I absolutely admire your dedication at such an early age, heck you have lot more than 99% of us here!!! 

Keep up the spirits and Nov will come soon.... hey on the bright side... you don't have to diet so extreme anymore to loose the extra bf%...and sacrifice you LBM....maybe a more moderate diet will be instore for you...


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 25, 2002)

Kris, we so admire everything about you....your discipline, determination and most of all heart! While we think you are making the right the decision, we have always and will always support you 110% no matter what,,,,,We particularly want you to know that you are a Winner. Besides the above mentioned traits, you have learned so much about your body in such a short time, it will take others more than a lifetime to reach the knowledge and standards that you already possess!

It has been extremely rewarding working with you, and seeing your progress!


Good Luck!


DPw8

RD....it sucks that you need to pull out, I almost pulled out of my show, I know how you're feeling. Your discipline through all this has been inspirational to many! I think you will do well w/ the CBBF, they run a very professional show, you will not be disappointed w/ them! I hope you stick to a good diet  ....I see lots of potential in you. I know you've learned a lot through this process and I thank you for allowing me to learn through you! 

Good luck w/ everything!

w8


----------



## Robboe (Jun 26, 2002)

So what is your plan now?

Lean bulk for a while ebfore kicking back into cutting, or just a slow cut till the show?


----------



## realdeal (Jun 26, 2002)

Plan now is to keep my condition the way it is right now and just add lean body mass, NO FAT!!!!

it will be a lot easier to get ripped for the next show if i do this for the next month or so.


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Kris, we so admire everything about you....your discipline, determination and most of all heart! While we think you are making the right the decision, we have always and will always support you 110% no matter what,,,,,We particularly want you to know that you are a Winner. Besides the above mentioned traits, you have learned so much about your body in such a short time, it will take others more than a lifetime to reach the knowledge and standards that you already possess!
> 
> It has been extremely rewarding working with you, and seeing your progress!
> ...


DITTO, i enjoyed reading your journal and watching your progress. sometimes things come up and you have to change your plans.
 keep up the hard work.


----------



## 101Tazman (Jul 6, 2002)

RD I'm sorry to hear you had to with draw. I hope all is well. According to your log you already won!


----------

